# Alchemy Arktos 29ST



## BikeThreads (Oct 5, 2011)

As there is no Alchemy bikes manufacturers thread I figured I'd get something rolling here.

I'm looking around, deciding what my next ride will be and the Arktos 29ST has caught my eye.

https://alchemybicycles.com/product/arktos-29-st_gray/

https://alchemybicycles.com/product/arktos-29st-blue/

The issue so far, as they are still quite new there is not a lot of information about such as ride reports or reviews etc.

Bike Mag just released their 'Mid travel 29er - 2019 Bible of Bikes Tests' and they seemed to like the 29ST (note: the rear travel is actually 120mm and not 130mm, confirmed by Joel @ Alchemy).

https://www.bikemag.com/2019-bible-tucson/alchemy-arktos-29/

So...

- Who's actually got one?
- Who's ridden one and what did you think, how did it compare to other bikes you know?
- Who's seen one up close and personal?
- Who's got some photos and what do the two colour options look like in the flesh?
__________

Edit: I was asked in a PM if I have any connection with Alchemy bikes? No (but if they want to do me a deal  ) the Arktos just seems like a bike I'd like to ride.


----------



## BikeThreads (Oct 5, 2011)

Talking with Alchemy:

- The Arktos 29ST is 120mm rear, 140mm front (and not 130mm as the Bike Mag review mentions)
- Frames weigh 6.83lbs
- A complete XO1 build comes in at 28.5lbs


----------



## oldsklrdr (May 15, 2012)

As an interesting side note i think the “sine” suspension is a variation of the original “switch” suspension Yeti used before moving to “switch infinity”. I believe yeti only had a three year exclusive on the original technology. 

Anyone know for sure? David Earle is designer of both suspension systems and if true i am surprised its not more widely discussed.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

There have a few Alchemy threads over the past few years. Not many posts overall. You might try to find them and link to them in this thread.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I am also interested in this bike----I have trouble with really long reaches and this is 454 in a large which could be good. Also the pricing is really good and you get a Factory Fox 36 and DPX2---for a similar non factory build to Pivot and you save about $1000.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

The stack height is really high for some reason??


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

Remember I believe this is the same frame as their long travel 29er-----tlook at the specs and you will see this----so the stack if more mountain oriented.

But for those of us with really long legs we tend to need more stack or a higher rise-our seats are way up so with low stack we are leaned over more than I want---part of why I am interested in the bike.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

I've been looking at the longer travel version too, the long seat tube on the XL and the superboost is a bit of a bummer as I would need to build another wheel but apart from that it looks good.

No XL frames in stock at the minute, still waiting on them getting back to me for an expected delivery date.

Strange how the low end build comes with a 150 dropper and the three higher models come with only a 125.

This bike and the new Hightower are front runners for me (whenever the latter is released)


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

pctloper said:


> Remember I believe this is the same frame as their long travel 29er-----tlook at the specs and you will see this----so the stack if more mountain oriented.
> 
> But for those of us with really long legs we tend to need more stack or a higher rise-our seats are way up so with low stack we are leaned over more than I want---part of why I am interested in the bike.


Agreed and after looking at it again the stack on their medium is pretty close to my Offering in the same size but their large get's further apart which is good for you longer legged chaps.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

I just pulled the trigger and ordered one w/ the XO1 build this morning. This will be my first 29er.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Which color did you end up going with?



dc40 said:


> I just pulled the trigger and ordered one w/ the XO1 build this morning. This will be my first 29er.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

bigdrunk said:


> Which color did you end up going with?


I ended up going with gray, which looks more like a off white with blue lettering.


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

Any updates? Initial impressions?


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Got to take out this weekend on a mixture of terrain, flowy single track, technical rock short downhills, and smooth/rocky uphills. The bike excelled in all areas and couldn't be happier. 


I mostly ride park/downhill... my previous trail bike is 2014 Commencal Meta AM v3 (150mm front/rear & 275 wheels).


This was my first 29er. I was surprised how nimble the bike is. I feel it's more playful than the commencals I was on. The bike pedals extremely well, never had to lockout the rear suspension, kept it in open the entire time. Couldn't really feel any bobbing on uphills or flats (27% sag setting), rear track well too. I never rode VPP or DW-Link bikes, so I cannot compare how it performs against them. The 75.5 STA is nice, compared to my previous bike. It couldn't even tell how slack front end was when climbing, compare with my other bike, weighting the front was always problem on steep climbs. The bike defiantly shines going doing hill and wants to be pushed. Rear suspension felt really good.. I need to be careful, because geos let's you attack like you are on a bigger bike w/ more suspension vs 120mm bike. The bike does feel like you are sitting higher when seated, I assuming that is because of the 75.5 STA... I thought had more clearance between the cranks and ground, so I had few pedal strikes climbing and/or coming out of turning when pedaling in rocky sections.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

dc40 said:


> Got to take out this weekend on a mixture of terrain, flowy single track, technical rock short downhills, and smooth/rocky uphills. The bike excelled in all areas and couldn't be happier.
> 
> I mostly ride park/downhill... my previous trail bike is 2014 Commencal Meta AM v3 (150mm front/rear & 275 wheels).
> 
> This was my first 29er. I was surprise how nimble the bike is. I feel it more playful than the commencals I was on. The bike pedals extremely well, never had to lockout the rear suspension, kept in open the entire time. Couldn't really feel any bobbing on uphills or flats (27% sag setting), rear track well too. I never rode VPP or DW-Link bikes, so I cannot compare how it performs against them. The 75.5 STA is nice, compare to my previous bike. It couldn't even tell how slack front end was when climbing, compare with my other bike, weighting the front was always problem on steep climbs. The bike defiantly shines going doing hill and wants to be push. Rear suspension felt really good.. I need to be care, because geos let's you attack like you are on a bigger bike w/ more suspension vs 120mm bike. The bike does feel like you are sitting higher when seated, I assuming that is because of the 75.5 STA... I thought had more clearance between the cranks and ground, so I had few pedal strikes climbing and/or coming out of turning when pedaling in rocky sections.


Cool! Keep posting updates!


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

dc40 said:


> Got to take out this weekend on a mixture of terrain, flowy single track, technical rock short downhills, and smooth/rocky uphills. The bike excelled in all areas and couldn't be happier.
> 
> The bike does feel like you are sitting higher when seated, I assuming that is because of the 75.5 STA... I thought had more clearance between the cranks and ground, so I had few pedal strikes climbing and/or coming out of turning when pedaling in rocky sections.


The BB height is listed at 13.23" - standard fare in today's bikes - I would prefer 13.5" Is there any chance you could switch out to 170 mm cranks and see if you get an improvement?

Bike looks fantastic - enjoy your new ride!


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks dc40! This bike looks like it is everything I am looking for in a short travel daily go to bike. I am seriously contemplating it!


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Naya....I LOVE my alchemy. Big fan.. The bike rides incredibly; and in comparison to many other bikes of the same exact type, it's the best I've owned/ridden. 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I’ve been emailing Joe at Arktos to set up a demo on home trails. My schedule and Alchemy’s won’t come together for a month or so. I’m itching to ride one of these!

Here’s a thought. The ST uses the same front and rear triangle as the 140mm Arktos, right? Different shock and, presumably at least one different link... so it I were to buy an ST, which I’m thinking would be the right bike for my home trails, what would I need to convert it to a 160/140 full Arktos for, say, a trip to Moab? 

Does the Fox 36 still use spacers for travel adjustment, or would it need an air shaft?

Has anyone looked in to the differences in links/ shock? 
Enquiring minds want to know. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

reamer41 said:


> I've been emailing Joe at Arktos to set up a demo on home trails. My schedule and Alchemy's won't come together for a month or so. I'm itching to ride one of these!
> 
> Here's a thought. The ST uses the same front and rear triangle as the 140mm Arktos, right? Different shock and, presumably at least one different link... so it I were to buy an ST, which I'm thinking would be the right bike for my home trails, what would I need to convert it to a 160/140 full Arktos for, say, a trip to Moab?
> 
> ...


I asked the similar questions, but didn't go as deep. Frame and swingarm same, they indicated linkage and shock would need to be changed, because the ST rear shock is tuned for 120mm. I didn't ask about the front fork. Bikeco.com is another good POC, as they have specific custom shock tunes for Arktos and I believe are Cody Kelly sponsor.

IMO, how capable the ST, you probably don't need to upgrade to 160/140.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

The BikeCo tune for the rear shock is CRAZY good. Makes the rear end work really well. It's a pretty sweet setup....


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Zonic Man said:


> The BikeCo tune for the rear shock is CRAZY good. Makes the rear end work really well. It's a pretty sweet setup....


Have you ridden the bike with stock tune?


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

reamer41 said:


> Have you ridden the bike with stock tune?


I have ridden it with the stock tune. While good; it's at the limits of what they can do for a shock that is for "everyone" if you catch my drift.

I filled out a long form, had an interview, and I have to say--they nailed the tune. I don't know how, but they did.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Zonic Man said:


> I have ridden it with the stock tune. While good; it's at the limits of what they can do for a shock that is for "everyone" if you catch my drift.
> 
> I filled out a long form, had an interview, and I have to say--they nailed the tune. I don't know how, but they did.


Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I ended up copying you. I should have it next week.



dc40 said:


> I ended up going with gray, which looks more like a off white with blue lettering.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

bigdrunk said:


> I ended up copying you. I should have it next week.


Nice, what build did you ended up going with. I see now they have the XT 12 speed as an option.


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't really have anything to compare it to, I bought a large Arktos ST with the XT build in July as a return to mountain biking after a 3.5 year hiatus.

That being said, it beats the hell out of what I remember 29ers and mountain bikes in general being like. I was easily riding things I wouldn't have considered on my old SC superlight 29. I like that you get factory level suspension on all builds, but would've preferred a 150mm dropper. I think the reason they spec a 125 is due to the longer seat tube mast above the top tube. I have a 34" inseam with a short torso and could easily make a 150mm work, but someone who's the same height with a different build might not be able to get the seat low enough.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I am doing a self build. Going with full XTR except XT SB cranks, Pike Ultimate, Bike Yoke Dropper and 1530g DT 240 carbon wheelset. 

Light grey frame, silver Pike and XTR shouldn’t be hard on the eyes. Certainly different than all the murdered out bikes out there. I am hoping for a lightweight versatile build that I can switch out tires depending on the situation.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Let's see it! This thread needs pics. The alchemy builds are a step above most other companies for sure. Factory DPX2 and 36 fork and a non disposable wheelset at a solid price



BikinAggie said:


> I don't really have anything to compare it to, I bought a large Arktos ST with the XT build in July as a return to mountain biking after a 3.5 year hiatus.
> 
> That being said, it beats the hell out of what I remember 29ers and mountain bikes in general being like. I was easily riding things I wouldn't have considered on my old SC superlight 29. I like that you get factory level suspension on all builds, but would've preferred a 150mm dropper. I think the reason they spec a 125 is due to the longer seat tube mast above the top tube. I have a 34" inseam with a short torso and could easily make a 150mm work, but someone who's the same height with a different build might not be able to get the seat low enough.


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't stop to take photos too often, so I only have a few:

























I haven't done anything to it yet expect buy some clear film to put over most of the frame. I've tried a few different grips in search of a solution for my hands hurting on long, rough downhills, but haven't found anything satisfactory yet.

I don't think I'll change anything beyond the seat and maybe spring for a one up carbon bar if ESI chunky silicone grips don't solve the hand problems. I might get a 54T ratchet for the rear hub.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

BikinAggie said:


> I don't stop to take photos too often, so I only have a few:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mght just be me, but pics aren't showing up.


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

I used tags like I'm used to on most forums, seems MTBR likes it more when I attach it with a direct link. Should be all good now.

Just to keep adding to the thread, I bought in straight from Alchemy HQ, which is about 15 minutes from my house. They set the brakes up moto style for me and were running a nice discount on 11spd XT bikes.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Can anyone that has, or had ridden, a 29ST compare to other bikes for points of reference?

BikinAggie, I know you said you’re coming off a Superlight 29. The Arktos is “better” across the board?


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is a pretty good review:


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

reamer41 said:


> Can anyone that has, or had ridden, a 29ST compare to other bikes for points of reference?
> 
> BikinAggie, I know you said you're coming off a Superlight 29. The Arktos is "better" across the board?


The superlight was better at really tight turns, that's about it. I can climb better with the Arktos because I have more traction due to tires and the suspension, it just rolls forward and grips. Descending isn't even a fair comparison, 3* slacker head angle, a 50mm vs 100mm stem, more and better damped suspension travel, chunkier tires on wider rims, a much stiffer frame and wheelset. The arktos is just way more fun to ride. I think my 1st or 2nd ride I was going over features I wouldn't have even tried on the Superlight because I'd have been OTB, and now that I'm used to it, I can climb things on the Arktos that would've intimidated me on the superlight. I bet I'd be having similar fun on a yeti SB130, revel rascal, GG trail pistol, SC hightower, etc. There are tons of really fun, beefy mid travel 29ers out there right now!

I ended up on the Arktos because the Bike mag review brought it to my attention, it was specced the way I wanted with little to no compromises for the money, and I can go to Alchemy over lunch from my office. The biggest problem I have now is do I want to go for a mountain bike ride on great trails, or go for a motorcycle ride on great roads.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for your responses, guys. 

I’m pretty interested in purchasing one of these bikes. But there’s a little voice nagging at me about buying a bike sight unseen and without a chance to demo. 

Then I realized... I’ve been MTBing since 1988 and I’ve never demoed a bike before buying. Crazy, right? 

My first Stumpjumper, in 1988 ,I acquired used as payment for rent. 
1997 a new SC Heckler as I liked the simple design. Followed by a Superlight when the Heckler was stolen... brief time on a Ventana before going with a SC Tallboy LT in 2012. I did demo a Tallboy in 2010 or 11 when they came out, bought the Tallboy LT sight unseen. 

Over 30 years of MTBing - never a demo before buying... Since then I’ve demoed a few bikes for fun; the last couple, a Trail 429 & a Ripmo, opened my eyes a little to modern bike geo. Maybe planted the new-bikeitis seed. 

Now wanting this 29ST... please feel free to talk me out of it.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Never demo before with my last 4 bike purchases and all where unseen via online. All purchases have been based on reviews. I never had an issue or regrets.

The bike is super capable and fun to ride. You cannot beat the suspension specs, lifetime warranty, and Alchemy 's customer support and their responsiveness is superb from my experience.

pull the trigger!


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Received this today. 1st ride review:

"Climbs like a goat"
"Climbs better than me"
"Corners on rails"
"Accelerates like a scalded monkey"
"Velco-like traction on technical climbs"
"poppy"
"likes to get rowdy"
"incredible mid-stroke support"
"feels like a hover bike"
"its quiet"
"feels like it has more travel than it does"

Now I need unbox my new frame and get the build started.....


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

bigdrunk said:


> View attachment 1277103
> 
> 
> Received this today. 1st ride review:
> ...


You forgot "pedals for you".

Haha good stuff...Anyone ever see an Arktos running RockShox?


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Dammit, missed one. If I had a better memory I could leverage the best terms from Mountain Bike Action from 1994 - Present.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

bigdrunk said:


> View attachment 1277103
> 
> 
> Received this today. 1st ride review:
> ...


Man! That is a sweet lookin' box! It looks fast just sitting still. I'll bet it's vertically stiff and literally compliant!

I totally love that classic cardboard color, and the graphics are over the top.


----------



## speedi77racer (Feb 22, 2015)

I cant wait to hear your feedback.... just sold my ripmo and have an hard Time to choose between new ripley and this arktos ST


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I was in the same position as you looking at the Artkos, Ripley, Tallboy and Rascal. 

I am still waiting for my fork but I currently have my XL Arktos build up with a placeholder longer travel coil fork. Without riding the bike I can say the following:

My XL frame weighed in at 7.1lbs. .25lbs of the weight is due to the Arktos coming with a real shock (DPX2) vs the DPS that come on the Ripley and Tallboy. The little extra frame weight compared to my old Ripley LS is welcomed as the Alchemy feels pretty robust in a way that it will better withstand a little abuse. Ibis's are really light weight but from my personal experience shows that a carbon layup that light sacrifices a little in brute durability. Sounds like the Arktos doesn't give up anything on the climbs but is more capable going down. If this ends up being the case I think I will end up being very happy.

My Artktos with mostly XTR+Pike Ultimate build will be right at 28lbs.

I watched the Bible of Bike test on the Ripley, Arktos and Rascal many times and am hopeful I made the right decision.

Other things, Alchemy's complete bike pricing seems much better than their competitors. Plus I think they are offering a Evoc bike case for free with complete builds right now.


----------



## speedi77racer (Feb 22, 2015)

Can not wait to hear your fisrt ride review as my last 3 Bike was a ripley LS an evil folowing and a Ripmo. My main concern are about to loose playfulnest and popiness and get a slower Bike for going up.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

*Glamor Shots*

A few Glamor Shots. Fresh off the stand, have not really even sat on the thing yet. Came out at 28.3lbs fully built, 27.6lbs without the pedals.


----------



## speedi77racer (Feb 22, 2015)

Oshittt sick Bike!!! I’m in love 😍


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Gratefulone (May 27, 2016)

The Rascal is unreal.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bummer there isn't a water bottle mount on the top of the down tube.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

I would be all over this bike if it wasn't super boost... Really don't feel like buying a new hub and rebuilding a wheelset.


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got mine last week. Haven’t gotten a chance to ride it yet, as I was lucky enough to have the World Cup races near me this past weekend!


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

QuickSilverZ said:


> I would be all over this bike if it wasn't super boost... Really don't feel like buying a new hub and rebuilding a wheelset.


Problem solved w/ superboost adapter: https://problemsolversbike.com/products/hubs/super_booster_hub_spacing_kit_-_rear_-_j1167


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

^^ Not into that idea..


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

speedi77racer said:


> Can not wait to hear your fisrt ride review as my last 3 Bike was a ripley LS an evil folowing and a Ripmo. My main concern are about to loose playfulnest and popiness and get a slower Bike for going up.


The bike is very playful. It felt good in the air on a couple medium size hits. It pedals extermely well climbing... I couldn't feel any energy loss/transfer and wheel tracks well in technical rocky climbs. Bible of Bike Test said it was one best climbers of all bikes tested.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I was lucky to already have a Super Boost wheel but I cast a large net when shopping for my next bike. I was ready to go back to boost if needed.



QuickSilverZ said:


> I would be all over this bike if it wasn't super boost... Really don't feel like buying a new hub and rebuilding a wheelset.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I did a shakedown ride around my neighboorhood to make sure my build wasn't infected by any shoddy craftsmanship. About 1,500' up and down.

First thing, I love the geometry and how the thing handles. It climbs in a crazy efficient manner. My last bike felt like it wanted to go straight, this one feels like it wants to carve. I also don't see myself ever using the switch on the rear shock. I have the LSC open and may leave it there, we will see. If Alchemy had the market budget that Santa Cruz and Ibis's does everybody would be riding one. It is that good.

The XTR drivetrain is out of this world. I went from XT Di2 and have ridden a lot of Eagle on rental bikes and the XTR is unreal. Too bad more new bike builds are going with GX Eagle vs. XT 12sp...

The Pike Ultimate is the first air sprung fork I have not hated. I was planning to do the Push HC97 upgrade because I expected it to suck but I will hold off for now until I put it through some bigger rides. I still have a lot of experimenting with HSC, LSC, PSI and tokens, etc, etc.

I have not test ridden my last 17 bike purchases since 1998. I have made some mistakes along the way but not on this one. A++


----------



## speedi77racer (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks Bigdrunk! Feel free to add you comments after your next ride. I love this kind of review! cheers


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

"bigdrunk": is the 13.2" BB a non-issue (pedal strikes)? did you go with 170mm cranks? thanks!


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

With how low all the BB's are now days pedal strikes are going to be an issue where I ride. Going with 170mm cranks will help with this frame for sure, but I will still need to pay attention to what I am doing to minimize strikes.

Nothing will be worse than my 2016 Ripley LS 325mm BB w/175mm cranks.

IMHO 13.5" BB is best for where I ride



starre said:


> "bigdrunk": is the 13.2" BB a non-issue (pedal strikes)? did you go with 170mm cranks? thanks!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I’ve got an XL on order!


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Which one did you go with?


----------



## speedi77racer (Feb 22, 2015)

On my side i will pull the trigger on a medium one !!!!! Cheers!


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

You guys going complete builds or frame only?


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

bigdrunk said:


> Which one did you go with?


Kinda hard to say. Ordered it from The Bike Company. There are no XL 29 STs available, so Alchemy offered to swap shock and links from a grey and red 29 frame. So it will be a grey/red 29 ST. (Would have loved the vanilla, but also not available.)

Mostly GX build, XTR brakes, X01 cranks w/30t ring. 
Deleted/credited for cassette, seat post, seat, grips. Will use eThirteen 9-50 cassette, 9point8 dropper, Selle Italia SLR saddle, and ESI grips - parts I already have and am happy to put on the new ride.

I foresee updating bar and stem for fit and weight, and an I9 Hydra & carbon rim wheel set is in its future.

XO AXS derailleur and shifter if I can find a set for a reasonable (??) price down the road. At which point only the chain would be GX.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

bigdrunk said:


> You guys going complete builds or frame only?


Complete with subs/deletions. I looked at frame only and it would have been much more $$ to arrive at what I wanted.


----------



## speedi77racer (Feb 22, 2015)

On my side ....i just sold a kidney to order a vanilla Arktos 29 with the ST link and shock and i expect to build with xx1 axs and Enve wheelset and cockpit


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Just had mine out again. I LOVE it. It does everything so freaking well. The Arktos is a sleeper. All I can say is if you think the geometry works for you, don't sweat ordering one without riding.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Gonna be nice! I really like the vanilla color. I wonder how much the links cost to convert to 140mm



speedi77racer said:


> On my side ....i just sold a kidney to order a vanilla Arktos 29 with the ST link and shock and i expect to build with xx1 axs and Enve wheelset and cockpit


----------



## speedi77racer (Feb 22, 2015)

Hummm i would guess about 150-200$.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

bigdrunk said:


> Gonna be nice! I really like the vanilla color. I wonder how much the links cost to convert to 140mm


I believe it's links and shock.

But wondering if possible to raise the BB a ¼" with different link or shock stroke.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah — that vanilla and brown is really sweet. If that had been available I’d have been all over it.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

That could be worth a phone call to Alchemy. The low BB's on all the new bikes isn't the best thing for the riding in my area. Same i-2-i measurement on both the 140mm and 120mm so it should just be a matter of new link(s).



reamer41 said:


> I believe it's links and shock.
> 
> But wondering if possible to raise the BB a ¼" with different link or shock stroke.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bigdrunk said:


> That could be worth a phone call to Alchemy. The low BB's on all the new bikes isn't the best thing for the riding in my area. Same i-2-i measurement on both the 140mm and 120mm so it should just be a matter of new link(s).


The travel comes from the stroke. Both run common strokes so I doubt there is a spacer you can just remove.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

bigdrunk said:


> That could be worth a phone call to Alchemy. The low BB's on all the new bikes isn't the best thing for the riding in my area. Same i-2-i measurement on both the 140mm and 120mm so it should just be a matter of new link(s).


They have specific shock tunes for 140 vs 120. After having some seat time on the bike, pedal strikes have not been an issue for me anymore riding in PA.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

dc40 said:


> ...
> After having some seat time on the bike, pedal strikes have not been an issue for me anymore riding in PA.


Good to know!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what rear thru-axle these bikes come with? Is it the DT Swiss?

Also, thoughts on real-world rear tire clearance? How much extra room back there with the 2.4? Room for a bigger tire? I've been running Maxxis and/or Bontrager 29x2.6 on my current bike... Fairly dry/clean climate.


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't know the brand of the rear thru axle, you just tighten it with a 5mm allen key.

There is plenty of room on each side of the 2.4" dhr. I think a 2.6" would fit. I can hit it with some calipers tomorrow.

I rode mine at Apex Park in Golden, CO this past weekend. The upper part of the trail was super blown out with tons of holes and braking bumps, and the lower portion is very chunky with rocks everywhere. 

No issues making it down anything with total confidence, it's nuts how easy it feels to ride things I wouldn't have attempted in the past on older bikes.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

BikinAggie said:


> I don't know the brand of the rear thru axle, you just tighten it with a 5mm allen key.
> 
> There is plenty of room on each side of the 2.4" dhr. I think a 2.6" would fit. I can hit it with some calipers tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

My current bike has the DT Swiss axle which sticks out a bit more than than I like. Sounds like the Arktos rear axle is basically flush.


----------



## Iluv2bike62 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey all! I am typically a lurker here. I think this is my second time posting, but I just had to chime in.

I received the Arktos 29 about a week ago. I have about 3 rides on it so far. If you are on the fence about buying this bike, I say go for it! I have been riding/racing for about 25 years and this is by far the best bike I have ever ridden! And I have had more bikes than I care to admit to. 

Anyway, at this point in my life, I was looking for a full suspension rig that would be kind to my older, beat up body and the Arktos hit the nail on the head for me. Most of my riding is in the South Carolina/North Carolina area. Some trails are technical and some are not that technical. I have to tell you, this bike is even good as a cross country machine. It does everything so well.

Thanks for listening...one happy Alchemy Arktos owner!


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Your thoughts match mine. The rear suspension is amazing but the thing I am most impressed by is the geometry and handing. If there was one thing I wished it could do better I couldn't come up with anything. Climbing, descending, fast, slow, straight, twisty, flat, rough, it does it all flawlessly.



Iluv2bike62 said:


> Hey all! I am typically a lurker here. I think this is my second time posting, but I just had to chime in.
> 
> I received the Arktos 29 about a week ago. I have about 3 rides on it so far. If you are on the fence about buying this bike, I say go for it! I have been riding/racing for about 25 years and this is by far the best bike I have ever ridden! And I have had more bikes than I care to admit to.
> 
> ...


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

Finally got out on mine today for the first time. I am super impressed! Great all around! This bike replaced my Yeti SB4.5. I also have a Yeti SB6 that I use for bigger all mountain rides, enduro races, and bike park visits. I’m now thinking about replacing the SB6 with a DH bike and using the Arktos ST for everything from XC to Enduro. I’ll update as I get more miles on it.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I wanted to try and love this bike but there is no way in CA----even thought of taking a Denver short vacation but in the end did not work out----I hope they find someway to provide demo's for those of us simply not comfortable buying w/o at least a short ride. This company has made road bikes for many years and the local dealers here all had demo bikes so they have experience with this----hopefully they find some solution--really tough here in Norcal where Santa Cruz/IBIS/Specialized/Trek/Giant/Transistion/Yeti/Norco all make this easy


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

pctloper said:


> I wanted to try and love this bike but there is no way in CA----even thought of taking a Denver short vacation but in the end did not work out----I hope they find someway to provide demo's for those of us simply not comfortable buying w/o at least a short ride. This company has made road bikes for many years and the local dealers here all had demo bikes so they have experience with this----hopefully they find some solution--really tough here in Norcal where Santa Cruz/IBIS/Specialized/Trek/Giant/Transistion/Yeti/Norco all make this easy


They do have a demo center in California. I know SoCal is still a trek depending g on where you are.

They will ship you a bike to your for demo - but it costs (less than a trip to Denver.)


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

... after planning a demo at home (schedule didn’t work out) I finally just ordered one sight unseen. 

I’ll post up in a couple weeks after I’ve gotten a few rides whether I feel I’ve made a good decision.


----------



## speedi77racer (Feb 22, 2015)

reamer41 said:


> ... after planning a demo at home (schedule didn't work out) I finally just ordered one sight unseen.
> 
> I'll post up in a couple weeks after I've gotten a few rides whether I feel I've made a good decision.


Hello Reamer

How does it work to setting up an home demo?


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

Interesting when I twice spoke with them they did not say anything about a SOCAL demo place. Have any detail ?


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

Big find-----they have partnered with demoworx here in CA and have a rolling fleet with several demo days and offices in San Diego and Folsom----which is just 2 hours from here----excited again
And the demo for a day is FREE---


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

speedi77racer said:


> Hello Reamer
> 
> How does it work to setting up an home demo?


Email or call them to get the ball rolling. They ship the bike out and after the demo you ship it back.

There's also an online chat function on their website.


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Demoworx don't have any Arktos ST available for demo. Just the regular Arktos. I also checked with The Bike Company in Lake Forest who are the So CA Alchemy demo center. Same story they only have the regular Arktos available for demo.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

pctloper said:


> Interesting when I twice spoke with them they did not say anything about a SOCAL demo place. Have any detail ?


https://bikeco.com/

It is listed on Alchemy's website under Demo - it was last I checked, anyway.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

My Arktos ST was delivered today.  Just hours after I left home for a 3-day work trip.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Now that is a major bummer.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Got home from work last night and it was hard to ignore the bike box waiting for me in the garage.... This morning I unboxed and assembled 'her'. The Bike Company had done a nice job of building, disassembling and packing. Bike want together easily and quickly. A few parts, cassette and dropper, were not included as I already had the parts I wanted to use.

I got a quick ride this afternoon. Nice! Definitely different from the 2012 Santa Cruz Tallboy LT I've been riding for the past 7.5 years. No PRs, nor was I trying. I just wanted to get a feel for the bike and and get comfortable on it. Beautiful afternoon for a ride!

























Fork -- Fox 36 29 Factory Kashima 140mm Boost 15mm	Pro Tune
Shock	-- Fox DPX2 Factory Kashima EVOL LV 3-Position Adjust Pro Tune
Handlebar	-- Race Face Aeffect R 35×780 20mm Rise	
Stem	Race -- Face Aeffect R 50mm 0 Degree	40mm
Seat Post	-- *9Point 8 Fall Line
Grips -- *ESI Chunky
Headset	-- Cane Creek 40-Series 
Saddle	-- *Selle Itialla SLR
Shifters	-- SRAM GX Eagle	
Rear Derailleur	-- SRAM GX Eagle	
Cassette	-- *eThirteen 9-50
Cranks	-- #SRAM X01 EAGLE BLK 3ot 
Bottom Bracket	-- SRAM BB DUB BSA MTB73 SB+	
Chain	-- SRAM GX Eagle 12 SPD	
Brakes	-- #XTR 9100 
Rotors	-- Shimano 180/160mm Center Lock Ice Tech Rotor	
Front Wheel	-- DT Swiss M 1700 SPLINE 29 - 30 mm CL 15/110mm	
Rear Wheel	-- DT Swiss M 1700 SPLINE 29 - 30 mm CL 12/157 mm TA
Tires -- *Bontrager EX4 29x2.60 Team Issue

* = I supplied these parts.
# = The Bike Co substituted from Alchemy GX build.

In the not to distant future I can see some carbon rims on I9 hubs, and a carbon bar.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

The above bike IS and Arktos 29 ST. Alchemy didn't have the STs in stock so they swapped links and shock and sent it out. 

The XR4 2.6 tire fits out back with no problem. Lots of room.


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

reamer41 said:


> The above bike IS and Arktos 29 ST. Alchemy didn't have the STs in stock so they swapped links and shock and sent it out. The XR4 2.6 tire fits out back with no problem. Lots of room.


did you have any problems with the brake and derailleur cables exiting the downtube and transition onto the chainstays hitting the rear tire? this was a minor problem that a reviewer pointed out - thanks! bike lots great!! looking forward to your comparison review to the SC


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

starre said:


> did you have any problems with the brake and derailleur cables exiting the downtube and transition onto the chainstays hitting the rear tire?


The two work arounds:
- adding a zip tie where they exit the tube.

- How alchemy installs the cables, they cross when they exit the down tube. I believe if you had them not cross... Then have the intend cable coming out the same side would have better alignment with the chain stay to the brakes or derailleur. I had considered trying because cables where initially rubbing w/ 2.5. I was able to play with the cables, so they won't rub.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

starre said:


> did you have any problems with the brake and derailleur cables exiting the downtube and transition onto the chainstays hitting the rear tire? this was a minor problem that a reviewer pointed out - thanks! bike lots great!! looking forward to your comparison review to the SC


Initially I had a little tire-derailleur cable rub when the suspension compressed. I pulled some cable from the to make a bigger bend there to clear the tire.

I think I may zip tie ithe cable to the chainstay to ensure it stays clear of the tire. 
Not thrilled with the routing there. 
I believe the cable holes in the main triangle are angled for the cross over so rerouting to avoid the crossover might not work without some minor mod. Not something I want to do on a new frame.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I didn't cross the cables on my build but could see where it might help. Without crossing I am not getting any rub with a 2.4" XR4.



reamer41 said:


> Initially I had a little tire-derailleur cable rub when the suspension compressed. I pulled some cable from the to make a bigger bend there to clear the tire.
> 
> I think I may zip tie ithe cable to the chainstay to ensure it stays clear of the tire.
> Not thrilled with the routing there.
> I believe the cable holes in the main triangle are angled for the cross over so rerouting to avoid the crossover might not work without some minor mod. Not something I want to do on a new frame.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Sweet setup. I think you will be breaking all your PR's pretty quick.



reamer41 said:


> Got home from work last night and it was hard to ignore the bike box waiting for me in the garage.... This morning I unboxed and assembled 'her'. The Bike Company had done a nice job of building, disassembling and packing. Bike want together easily and quickly. A few parts, cassette and dropper, were not included as I already had the parts I wanted to use.
> 
> I got a quick ride this afternoon. Nice! Definitely different from the 2012 Santa Cruz Tallboy LT I've been riding for the past 7.5 years. No PRs, nor was I trying. I just wanted to get a feel for the bike and and get comfortable on it. Beautiful afternoon for a ride!
> 
> ...


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

reamer41 I also have a Tallboy LT which I'm looking at replacing very soon. How does it climb and what is the weight?


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

dustyman said:


> reamer41 I also have a Tallboy LT which I'm looking at replacing very soon. How does it climb and what is the weight?


I don't know about the weight. Somehow I can afford the bikes but not a scale?

I think in the current set up the Arktos is a little heavier than the TBLTc. I was on a large SC, and I'd gone to a Fox 36 in 2015, and a CCinline shock, King hubs and carbon rims. The tires on the SC are lighter than the XR4s on the Arktos, and the bar and stem are also a bit heavier on the new bike.

I think newer bikes are a bit heavier due to bigger frames. The Tallboy 4 frame is heavier than my old TBLTc. The Arktos has great shocks and those are a little heavier too.

The bike climbs well. My short ride on the Alchemy was the day after getting home late from an overseas trip so I wouldn't say I was anything but fatigued to start.

I did notice some bob in the rear shock. I flipped the lever to the middle position and that stopped it.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Whew. I guess I will keep my ST. Pinkbike likes it.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-alchemy-arktos-29-st.html


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

bigdrunk said:


> Whew. I guess I will keep my ST. Pinkbike likes it.
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-alchemy-arktos-29-st.html


Interestingly (or controversially, or maybe even not surprisingly, for those who hate the PB crowd), this bike (and the level of quality of the review) was not discussed favourably in the comment section below. Not sure what that was all about, but the review seemed to generate a lot of similar responses.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeah I saw that. Lots of "seat post too long", "seat tube angle .5d too slack", "not as good of a value as a Fezzari", blah, blah, blah. Typical sh!t people talk about things they have not ridden.



mtnbkrmike said:


> Interestingly, this bike (and the level of quality of the review) was almost universally ripped to shreds in the comment section below.


----------



## Iluv2bike62 (Jun 29, 2017)

bigdrunk said:


> Yeah I saw that. Lots of "seat post too long", "seat tube angle .5d too slack", "not as good of a value as a Fezzari", blah, blah, blah. Typical sh!t people talk about things they have not ridden.


So on the money!
Anyone can pick apart any bike. There is no such thing as a perfect bike. Do your research, test ride if you can, buy the bike, then get out there and have fun!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bigdrunk said:


> Yeah I saw that. Lots of "seat post too long", "seat tube angle .5d too slack", "not as good of a value as a Fezzari", blah, blah, blah. Typical sh!t people talk about things they have not ridden.


So wait, if the same seat tube length was too long on a previous bike, people need to ride this one to know it's still too long?


----------



## Phoenix864 (Oct 14, 2017)

The seat tube *is* among the longest of any of the new bikes I've seen and the reach is one of the shortest. Besides that, there doesn't seem to be anything outstanding about the bike. 66.1 HTA is on the more conservative side, 436mm chainstays are very average, 75.5 STA is nothing special etc.

The review sounded more like an ad with tons of marketing terms. Really just left a bad taste in my mouth. Then the whole chainstay debate - I really don't know what's happening anymore. I've got a Canfield Riot with 414mm chainstays, people complain about the short chainstays pushing more weight to the back and lifting the front wheel on climbs. RC argues that short chainstays help improve climbing traction - something I personally don't believe in. While the Riot climbs steep stuff well, I would attribute that more to its 77 degree STA than the chainstays.

Short chainstays used to be the marketing point, with the "extra maneuverability" they offered, now it's back to long chainstays for "more stability". Is it going to tip back to short chainstays again? Who knows?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Phoenix864 said:


> The seat tube *is* among the longest of any of the new bikes I've seen


it's like then never thought of the 5'11'' person with a 32'' inseam.

That 19'' seat tube makes it a no go for me, unless I want a 100mm dropper. While I don't need anything close to 200mm dropper- I want more than 100mm.

Funny how the people the numbers work for, spew the "Typical sh!t" about people that know what numbers do or don't work for them.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

The seat tube length works for me. I already had a 125mm dropper and that works fine in my XL. But I will say I don't get Alchemy's reasoning for the design. Unless the frame was designed before dropper posts were popular and they just don't want to change the mold for the frame...?


----------



## Phoenix864 (Oct 14, 2017)

reamer41 said:


> The seat tube length works for me. I already had a 125mm dropper and that works fine in my XL. But I will say I don't get Alchemy's reasoning for the design. Unless the frame was designed before dropper posts were popular and they just don't want to change the mold for the frame...?


For today's bikes, I would say that being limited to a 125mm dropper on any reasonable size is a major flaw. Dropper posts have been around for many years and 150mm droppers have been the standard for a while now. Every new bike should be able to at least give one the option to run a long stroke dropper.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> it's like then never thought of the 5'11'' person with a 32'' inseam.


That person is unusual. What's even more unusual is that they have those long legs and don't have matching long arms. It's something about how all long bone growth is influenced by the same hormone. I forget the details, but in my 3 years as a fitter i never saw anyone who really deviated from average fit, once you had all their measurements. It was disappointing, actually. All i did was direct the unusually short/tall to bikes that were scaled correctly. And a lot of help with working around injuries or unfitness.

I see forcing all the riders on to the same chainstay length (and suspension linkage geometry) as a much more real problem.

Regardless, they're not trying to fit every weirdo, they're trying to make a design that can work for as many people as possible for the lowest cost. If a decision results in 3% less profit but it saves 5% of their costs... win! Heck, it might serve their interests to scare off the folk who want to slam the post and get rowdy.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

scottzg said:


> That person is unusual. What's even more unusual is that they have those long legs and don't have matching long arms. It's something about how all long bone growth is influenced by the same hormone. I forget the details, but in my 3 years as a fitter i never saw anyone who really deviated from average fit, once you had all their measurements. It was disappointing, actually. All i did was direct the unusually short/tall to bikes that were scaled correctly. And a lot of help with working around injuries or unfitness.
> 
> I see forcing all the riders on to the same chainstay length (and suspension linkage geometry) as a much more real problem.
> 
> Regardless, they're not trying to fit every weirdo, they're trying to make a design that can work for as many people as possible for the lowest cost. If a decision results in 3% less profit but it saves 5% of their costs... win! Heck, it might serve their interests to scare off the folk who want to slam the post and get rowdy.


So what does making a long seat tube on purpose accomplish exactly? There's a lot of nothing in your post. If they were trying to make a design work for as many as possible for the least costs- well then a shorter seat tube falls right in line with that.

Less material and fits a wider range of riders.:thumbsup:


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> So what does making a long seat tube on purpose accomplish exactly? There's a lot of nothing in your post. If they were trying to make a design work for as many as possible for the least costs- well then a shorter seat tube falls right in line with that.
> 
> Less material and fits a wider range of riders.:thumbsup:


The long seat tube is offputting to radboys like TwoTone, who wants to slam that **** and shred. They'd just be disappointed by the lame leverage ratio and odd geo, and will probably break more frames. Good riddance.

Or maybe alchemy just took too long to bring this to market. Who knows?

Alchemy made the decisions based on their own interpretation of the market. It doesn't appeal to me either, but i wanna be rad like you.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

scottzg said:


> The long seat tube is offputting to radboys like TwoTone, who wants to slam that **** and shred. They'd just be disappointed by the lame leverage ratio and odd geo, and will probably break more frames. Good riddance.
> 
> Or maybe alchemy just took too long to bring this to market. Who knows?
> 
> Alchemy made the decisions based on their own interpretation of the market. It doesn't appeal to me either, but i wanna be rad like you.


LOL so wanting a 125mm dropper is being a Rad boy? Funny, 100mm dropper kind of goes against everything else on the bike- DPX2, Fox 36 etc..


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

No. Not my point.

My only two gripes with the ST are no bottle mount on the inside of the frame and the long seat tube. For the seat tube I knew my almost new 185mm bikeyoke was not going to to work so I had to buy a 160mm which didn't make me happy. The 185mm was ~13mm from working (I'm 6'1", 75cm seat height on an XL).

Is the seat tube on the Alchemy longer than it needs to be? Sure it is. It's the same as my old XL Ripley LS.



TwoTone said:


> So wait, if the same seat tube length was too long on a previous bike, people need to ride this one to know it's still too long?


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Alchemy is using the same frame as the long travel Arktos which is a solid 3 years old now. Molds are $$$$$ and With Alchemy being such a small company they prob couldn't justify the funds for new molds.



scottzg said:


> Or maybe alchemy just took too long to bring this to market. Who knows?
> 
> Alchemy made the decisions based on their own interpretation of the market. It doesn't appeal to me either, but i wanna be rad like you.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bigdrunk said:


> No. Not my point.
> 
> My only two gripes with the ST are no bottle mount on the inside of the frame and the long seat tube. For the seat tube I knew my almost new 185mm bikeyoke was not going to to work so I had to buy a 160mm which didn't make me happy. The 185mm was ~13mm from working (I'm 6'1", 75cm seat height on an XL).
> 
> Is the seat tube on the Alchemy longer than it needs to be? Sure it is. It's the same as my old XL Ripley LS.


Mentioning the Ripley LS is interesting. When you compare them it makes the Alchemy numbers even stranger.

For the LS The M= 16.5 L= 18.5 and the XL = 20.5 but the Alchemy is M= 17.71 L=19.01 XL=20.39


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

bigdrunk said:


> Alchemy is using the same frame as the long travel Arktos which is a solid 3 years old now. Molds are $$$$$ and With Alchemy being such a small company they prob couldn't justify the funds for new molds.


Ahh that makes sense! Thanks.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I’ve got a couple rides in on the 29 ST. 
Climbs great, handles great. Bike really stable when climbing out of the saddle. Very nice ride, so far. 

Two issues I’ll need to resolve. 

1: cable/hose rattle in the down tube. Really annoying. 

2: a little tire rub on the brake hose under g-out type rear suspension compression. I’ve zip tied the derailleur housing out of the way, not ideal, but it works. May have to do the same with the brake hose.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've got a few more rides on the bike now. Also, I finished lacing up my wheels and have had a ride on them. The wheelset is about 230g lighter and I'm sure I could feel the bike accelerate a little more willingly - or maybe it was in my head - either way, Nice.

The wheels are I9 Hydra, CXray spokes and BTLOS carbon i29a rims.The Hydra engagement is great! Rode a techy section that requires a bit of ratcheting and the engagement was really noticeably better than the CK hubs I've been on for years, and even more better than DT Spline wheels that came stock.

The Bike Co got back to me regarding the internal cable & hose noise. They wrap the cables & hose with bubble wrap and their proposed fix is to pack more bubble wrap into the downtube via the hole in the head tube.

After a few rides I'm quite comfortable on the bike. I have made a few climbing PRs despite being in terrible shape... The bike climbs great and climbs tech features great. I've had a couple more pedal strikes than on the old Tallboy LT, but not many.

The suspension is great! The rear end really handles climbing over square-edged bumps and steps very well. I don't really feel the suspension compress, but the bike climbs over and the bump is largely smoothed over. Firm and supportive, yet handles the terrain and provides good traction.
The Fox 36 also working great -- I haven't turned a knob on the fork yet and it's working great. I paid for the pro tune from The Bike Co and as I didn't ride the bike without the Pro Tune can't say if I got my money's worth, but I can say the bike rode great right out of the box. They did have me fill out a set up form, heigh, weight, riding style, etc... and the set up was pretty spot on. I did have to add a fair bit of air to the shock for proper sag. My old bike had a 2015 Fox 36 RC2 (recently overhauled) and the new fork is definitely an improvement.

So, the only area I'v yet the get comfortable with the bike is on pedally trails with tight turns. The front wheel will/may push when trying to corner while pedaling or seated.I guess I've just got to get off the saddle and get my weight forward.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

dustyman said:


> reamer41 I also have a Tallboy LT which I'm looking at replacing very soon. How does it climb and what is the weight?


Hey Dustyman,

While not ready to write a full review I can say the bike compares quite well to the Tallboy LT. 
Now that I've swapped a few components the weight is very similar to the TBLT. 
The rear suspension just works better in any climbing or pedaling situation.

I'm really surprised that the fit going from a Large 2012 TBLT to an XL Arktos 29ST was spot on. Yeah, I'm a little more forward on the bike, but fit is on the money. I'm 6' 2". Have a 45mm stem and no problems with the 125mm dropper.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Quite a few rides now. Still think everything about this bike is perfect. One of my concerns that has turned out to be a non-issue was pedal strikes. My first 10 or so rides I would brace myself in certain situations to blast my pedals on rocks, etc. I never happens. I am finally at the point I just don’t worry about it any longer. I took 10 rides to get over that pedal strike “flinch” I developed from my last two bikes.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I’ve got a couple more rides in, myself. Totally impressed with the bike. It powers up climbs like nobody’s business. Carves turns so well! 

Granted I’m coming off an “old” tallboy LT, but this is really a much better bike than any I’ve ridden. Demoed a Trail 429 and a Ripmo. Both fine bikes, but neither felt right for me. The Arktos required very little adjustment on my part and delivered performance from day one.


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

So.. it sounds like a 29 x 2.6 will fit out back? I am running through a short list of bikes, and while the bb height is a minor concern, running a 2.6 may help me get over it 

Even better news if someone has run the XR4

EDIT: Derp, I can't read... 2.6 xr4 fits, so looks like I need to go demo.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

charlatan said:


> So.. it sounds like a 29 x 2.6 will fit out back? I am running through a short list of bikes, and while the bb height is a minor concern, running a 2.6 may help me get over it
> 
> Even better news if someone has run the XR4
> 
> EDIT: Derp, I can't read... 2.6 xr4 fits, so looks like I need to go demo.


Yes, the XR4 2.60 fits. I've ended up zip-tying the brake hose and derailleur housing to the chainstays as I was getting some rub under suspension compression.


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

Snagged the demo today and rode Heil Ranch. Sold. Super solid climber, and DH is just a joy. 
I have some other questions / thoughts;

1) I am planning on building my own, since I already own some new Hayes Dominions and other bits. Is the frame for the 29 the same as the 29ST?

2) The demo has 2.4s. Coming from 3's it felt squirrley, but not crazy out of control. I am actually thinking of going mullet (like their new NineSevenFive). That might allow me to fit a 27.5 x 2.8 out back and a 29 x 2.8 in front (lyrik fork). That might mess up the geo too much, not sure.

3) Had a few pedal strikes today. Maybe because I've not ridden geared til now, but it's more than I've had previously. Still, the overall ride is worth it.

Overall, this bike has blown me away. Gotta start getting the kit together once I figure out the frame situation.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

charlatan said:


> 1) I am planning on building my own, since I already own some new Hayes Dominions and other bits. Is the frame for the 29 the same as the 29ST?


Same frame, but different linkage and suspension custom tune.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

charlatan said:


> Snagged the demo today and rode Heil Ranch. Sold. Super solid climber, and DH is just a joy.
> I have some other questions / thoughts;
> 
> 1) I am planning on building my own, since I already own some new Hayes Dominions and other bits. Is the frame for the 29 the same as the 29ST?
> ...


1). Yes. The 29 and 29ST are the same frame with different links and shock.

2). I don't know about the mullet setup. 
I run 29x2.60 Bontrager XR4s. A little tight fit, wouldn't be great in heavy mud, but I do like the bigger tires.

3). I had a couple strikes my first few rides, but not since. The slightly taller tires have got to help with that.

I'm coming off a Tallboy LT. The BB height was a little higher, but otherwise the 29ST blows it away.


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Pretty stoked... ordered my Arktos ST 29 yesterday from Alchemy direct. Went with an XT 12-sp build kit in medium with 170mm cranks, an Enve M6 bar and an upgrade to XT 4-piston brakes. 

Stuck on color though.... I’m really intrigued by the vanilla/brown color of the non-ST frame, which I can switch to if preferred. Otherwise, I’ll go with the ‘Winter water/olive’ color, which is the darker of the two ST colors.

Can’t wait!

Now to sell my Mach 429 Trail!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

mthopton said:


> Pretty stoked... ordered my Arktos ST 29 yesterday from Alchemy direct. Went with an XT 12-sp build kit in medium with 170mm cranks, an Enve M6 bar and an upgrade to XT 4-piston brakes.
> 
> Stuck on color though.... I'm really intrigued by the vanilla/brown color of the non-ST frame, which I can switch to if preferred. Otherwise, I'll go with the 'Winter water/olive' color, which is the darker of the two ST colors.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Such a great ride, whatever the color.

I have my frame and half the parts for my build in the basement. Assembly to start over Thanksgiving break


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

That light grey color (looks white to me) looks amazing in person. The Shimano 12 speed stuff is amazing too. With the 170mm cranks I have had no pedal strikes at all.



mthopton said:


> Pretty stoked... ordered my Arktos ST 29 yesterday from Alchemy direct. Went with an XT 12-sp build kit in medium with 170mm cranks, an Enve M6 bar and an upgrade to XT 4-piston brakes.
> 
> Stuck on color though.... I'm really intrigued by the vanilla/brown color of the non-ST frame, which I can switch to if preferred. Otherwise, I'll go with the 'Winter water/olive' color, which is the darker of the two ST colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

After some ‘agonising’ I was going to go with the light grey, but that was out of stock. So they offered to build one with the grey/red of the Arktos 29. Well the Vanilla color was what I really liked, but that wasn’t immediately available either. So I’ve got the grey/red. Pleased with the color. Really pleased with the ride.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow!

I got the bike out for a ride in an area with a lot of technical sections. Granite ledges, but up and down, steep climbs & descents, tight climbing switchbacks... Riding this bike is a little like cheating! Except I take all the credit. Everything was more easily cleared than on the ol' Tallboy LT. The steep climbs, especially. Ledges, both up and down, just so much easier. And comfortable and smooth. I'm currently a bit fat and out of shape - but on the Arktos it didn't matter.

Wow!


----------



## Steamthief (Apr 2, 2005)

reamer41, can you elaborate on the differences between the arktos and the trail 429 you demoed? i'm interested in these two, as well as the ripley, tallboy and trance. it seems you get better bang for the buck with the alchemy than most of the others.


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

I can’t speak for the current generation of Trail 429, but I have the prior generation, which is actually a 2018 model and called the Mach 429 Trail. Having spent +/- an hour and a half on a buddy’s Arktos, there are a few differences. The 429 feels and rides like an XC bike. It’s lighter and a bit more “snappy” due to the firmer XC’ish suspension settings. The 429’s front end lifts very easily on steep climbs and wanders whereas the Arktos’ steep(er) seat angle seems to keep you planted. Both bikes have full Fox Factory suspension but the Pivot is easily overwhelmed when things get rowdy - not surprising. The Arktos with its F36 and DPX2 are planted and confidence inspiring. The Pivot is noticeably flexy, especially in the rear end. The Arktos’ super boost rear end is noticeably stiffer. The Arktos feels like a bigger bike and just gobbles up terrain. The pivot climbs well seated but bobs like a marshmallow when standing up and climbing. The upright position of the Arktos took some getting used to but felt very natural once I settled in. Very planted, stable and, dare I say, confidence inspiring. It floats well when airborne and isn’t nervous leaving the lip of a roller or double. 

I’m a fan of the Pivot... I love the brand and wanted to buy the current generation but, it seems to still be kinda in between the prior 429 and where the Arktos sits in terms of geometry. Overforking the 429 is an option, but that only serves to slacken the seat angle more. 

In any event, I ordered the Arktos ST 29 as a replacement for the Pivot. It’ll be heavier for sure but hey, if I want to go fast and light, I’ve got a titanium Vassago SS that fits that bill nicely. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Steamthief said:


> reamer41, can you elaborate on the differences between the arktos and the trail 429 you demoed? i'm interested in these two, as well as the ripley, tallboy and trance. it seems you get better bang for the buck with the alchemy than most of the others.


In terms of value, I can't agree more. I ordered direct from Joel, who was great to work with, at Alchemy. I have a vanilla/brown/orange frame with the XT 12-sp kit, Enve bar/stem, orange colorway graphics on the suspension, shipped, all for a good bit less than a low-mid tier Fuel EX, Tallboy, Ripley... you name it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Steamthief said:


> reamer41, can you elaborate on the differences between the arktos and the trail 429 you demoed? i'm interested in these two, as well as the ripley, tallboy and trance. it seems you get better bang for the buck with the alchemy than most of the others.


Considering how long it has been since I demoed the T429 I'll let mthopton's post cover it. My main impressions of the T429 (2019 model):
It sat high. The BB height as published, is the same as the SC Tallboy LT I'd been riding, but the Pivot felt tall, I felt perched. 
The T429 had some improvement in climbing over the SC, but not nearly the improvement I have with the Alchemy. The Alchemy is so much better at steep and technical climbing.
The T429 felt hard to pedal to me, that's compared to both my ol' SC and the Arktos -- probably the wheel/tires on the demo bike.

Edit: To clarify what I mean by an improvement in climbing: two things: one is the efficiency of the suspension, the Arktos feel hardtail-efficient while climbing, yet absorbs bumps and does a great job maintain traction.
The second factor is the ability co keep the front wheel down and hold a line while climbing very steep trails and slick rick faces, and remain maneuverable while doing so. 
And these traits above apply while seated or out of the saddle.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

I just ordered some ST linkages, a new shock, and a travel reducer for my fork from Alchemy. I'm SUPER excited to try out the new 120mm travel bike! I've been told it rides even better....if that's the case, I know I'll be in love!


----------



## Steamthief (Apr 2, 2005)

Zonic Man said:


> I just ordered some ST linkages, a new shock, and a travel reducer for my fork from Alchemy. I'm SUPER excited to try out the new 120mm travel bike! I've been told it rides even better....if that's the case, I know I'll be in love!


If you don't mind sharing, how much does that cost? Competitive Cyclist has regular Arktos w/Fox non-factory bits on sale, and this may be a budget conscious way to get the ST for cheap(er.).


----------



## NJYeti (Sep 29, 2011)

Any opinions on how this would work for a marathon XC bike in east coast rocks/roots? I have a 100mm XC bike which I love, but on the longer races I'm getting beat up. Is the pedaling ability firm enough for these longer XC races (50 mile +)? How's the riding position?

Thanks all


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

NJYeti said:


> Any opinions on how this would work for a marathon XC bike in east coast rocks/roots? I have a 100mm XC bike which I love, but on the longer races I'm getting beat up. Is the pedaling ability firm enough for these longer XC races (50 mile +)? How's the riding position?
> 
> Thanks all


On the ST I find the pedaling to be great. If you want firmer you can flip the switch on the shock. 
I'm coming off an old-school large Tallboy LT (with 150 fork-slack ST) and I find the riding position on the XL Arktos ST to be a great fit. No issues with hand pain or any of that. 
It's probably a bit heavier than some other marathon XC bikes you might build - but you wouldn't need a 36 on the front, either... if you were concerned with shaving grams. 
I've slapped a medium-light wheel set on and find it to be a great bike!


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Got a pic today from Joel at Alchemy of my Arktos being built in their shop. Looks like it'll be here in time for Christmas. Yeah buddy...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

mthopton said:


> Got a pic today from Joel at Alchemy of my Arktos being built in their shop. Looks like it'll be here in time for Christmas. Yeah buddy...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that Vanilla color!


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Unboxing my new Arktos. First ride coming this weekend! Can't wait...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

mthopton said:


> Unboxing my new Arktos. First ride coming this weekend! Can't wait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey nice bike and look at that tandem fat bike!

I used to ride tandems with my wife, we had Venatana 29er and a Ventana El Jefe. The El Jefe had 29", 27+, and 26" fat. I hauled my wife around on those bikes for a few years until I got tired, now she rides a Pivot ebike


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Hey nice bike and look at that tandem fat bike!
> 
> I used to ride tandems with my wife, we had Venatana 29er and a Ventana El Jefe. The El Jefe had 29", 27+, and 26" fat. I hauled my wife around on those bikes for a few years until I got tired, now she rides a Pivot ebike


Not a fat tandem, just a std 27.5+ Ventana ECDM build. We ride all the time and recently upgraded the drivetrain to AXS, which is a game changer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup, just zoomed in and saw that rear suspension, nice and cushy for your bride ?



mthopton said:


> Not a fat tandem, just a std 27.5+ Ventana ECDM build. We ride all the time and recently upgraded the drivetrain to AXS, which is a game changer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

Just finished my Arktos build!! First ride will be Wednesday..can't wait!

Some observations on the build;

They stick with some easy standards like the BSA thread 30, head set.

They give you some spongy tubing to run your cables through so you don't have cable rattle.

2.6 xr2 fits with some zip ties to get the cables out of the way. I can get some pics if needed. It's tight but works.

Comes with a rear thru axle. I personally like the super boost.

The docs don't tell you torque limit for the seat clamp. I can't recall what it is atm...









Sent from my Sony Xperia 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostPine (May 28, 2017)

So I just took the plunge! I just placed an order for a demo'ed Arktos 29ST!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

mike_of_earth said:


> The docs don't tell you torque limit for the seat clamp. I can't recall what it is atm...


I think he seat post clamp torque spec is likely posted by clamp or more importantly the dropper manufacturer.

9point8 specifies 6nm for their clamp. That has always been sufficient for me except once years ago I had an undersized post and/or over-reamed seat tube. Needed friction paste and a very tight clamp. (So long ago I don't remember the culprit. The seat tube, I think.)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

reamer41 said:


> I think he seat post clamp torque spec is likely posted by clamp or more importantly the dropper manufacturer.
> 
> 9point8 specifies 6nm for their clamp. That has always been sufficient for me except once years ago I had an undersized post and/or over-reamed seat tube. Needed friction paste and a very tight clamp. (So long ago I don't remember the culprit. The seat tube, I think.)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! You're spot on. I am going to get a few more miles on it, then write down all the torque info so I have it handy 

I hit my first singletrack on it today, and it's really a great bike. Going to take some getting used to (coming from a hardtail singlespeed). It feels very well balanced and climbs very well.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

How would this bike be in tighter woods riding? Am located in MN and do mostly singletrack riding in tighter woods. Not the long decents that I see in many videos.


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

I mean, it's not an XC race weapon with a steep head angle, but IMO, it works very well in the tight woods. I'm in north GA and we are all tight woods, roots, rocks, stream crossings, etc., and I think it's awesome. I'll grab my Vassago SS for an XC, race, but this Arktos hasn't disappointed me yet.

Buy one! They have a smoking deal going on right now - free Enve wheel upgrade with an XT or X01 12-sp build!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styler (Dec 31, 2008)

naya the dingo said:


> Finally got out on mine today for the first time. I am super impressed! Great all around! This bike replaced my Yeti SB4.5. I also have a Yeti SB6 that I use for bigger all mountain rides, enduro races, and bike park visits. I'm now thinking about replacing the SB6 with a DH bike and using the Arktos ST for everything from XC to Enduro. I'll update as I get more miles on it.


What are your thoughts compared to the SB4.5? That is what I am currently riding. Thinking about something new. The SB 130 seems like a little more than I want.


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

styler said:


> What are your thoughts compared to the SB4.5? That is what I am currently riding. Thinking about something new. The SB 130 seems like a little more than I want.


I loved my 4.5, but I love the Arktos ST even more. I think the thing I most like about it compared to my Yetis is the stiffness of the frame. It is a lot burlier than the 4.5 for sure, and I feel like the rear end is stiffer than my sb6. It also seems to handle square edge stuff better when climbing, but I felt the 4.5 had a bit better pedaling platform. It definitely isn't as snappy and light as the 4.5, but I am okay with that. The Alchemy is longer, but I really don't notice any negative effects from it. I will say the BB is noticeably a little bit lower than the 4.5, but I have gotten used to it. I'm completely happy with the switch.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone with weights (esp. XL)? I ask b/c I saw a 27.XX weight, but pinkbike has it at 30.XX. I know it depends on how you build it up, but I'm curious. 

I'd build it as a marathon-race/do-it-all bike, but at ~200#, I think I'd take a bit of a weight penalty in exchange for "beefiness."


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

Can anyone compare this to the Ripley v4? I was about ready to pull the trigger on a Ripley but saw the deal they're running on the Arktos and might be changing my mind. $3,900 for the XT build with factory 36, DPX2, and dropper, DT wheels...that is a pretty insane deal. 

My only hesitation is that I really want something that's going to be an amazing technical climber, because that's my favorite part of riding. Reviewers all seem to say the Arktos is that, but I guess I'm just having a hard time believing it could be in the same class as the Ripley. Anyone have experience on both and able to weigh in?


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

My XL is 27.6lbs w/o pedals 28.2 with. Mostly XTR build.



smartyiak said:


> Anyone with weights (esp. XL)? I ask b/c I saw a 27.XX weight, but pinkbike has it at 30.XX. I know it depends on how you build it up, but I'm curious.
> 
> I'd build it as a marathon-race/do-it-all bike, but at ~200#, I think I'd take a bit of a weight penalty in exchange for "beefiness."


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

Wow, that is light. Mind providing a little more info on suspension, wheels, and tires you’re running?


----------



## kevin_sbay (Sep 26, 2018)

mpcremata said:


> Can anyone compare this to the Ripley v4? I was about ready to pull the trigger on a Ripley but saw the deal they're running on the Arktos and might be changing my mind. $3,900 for the XT build with factory 36, DPX2, and dropper, DT wheels...that is a pretty insane deal.
> 
> My only hesitation is that I really want something that's going to be an amazing technical climber, because that's my favorite part of riding. Reviewers all seem to say the Arktos is that, but I guess I'm just having a hard time believing it could be in the same class as the Ripley. Anyone have experience on both and able to weigh in?


I was getting quite tempted too. That's a great deal. But the rear hub 157 mm TA Boost Plus tempered the temptation.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Full XTR 12sp except for XT cranks
Pike Ultimate
Bike Yoke
1530g Dt240 wheelset
Xr4/Xr3 tires

I have pics of my build earlier on in this thread.



mpcremata said:


> Wow, that is light. Mind providing a little more info on suspension, wheels, and tires you're running?


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

smartyiak said:


> Anyone with weights (esp. XL)? I ask b/c I saw a 27.XX weight, but pinkbike has it at 30.XX. I know it depends on how you build it up, but I'm curious.
> 
> I'd build it as a marathon-race/do-it-all bike, but at ~200#, I think I'd take a bit of a weight penalty in exchange for "beefiness."


I'm a hair under 30lbs. XT 12sp, Enve bar/stem, DT wheels. The heaviest part of my build is the Minion DHF/DHR tires. I could probably drop 1-1.5lbs by changing tires. But they're so good, it hardly seems worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

kevin_sbay said:


> I was getting quite tempted too. That's a great deal. But the rear hub 157 mm TA Boost Plus tempered the temptation.


What's so bad about super boost, apart from compatibility (I'm not planning to replace the wheelset)?


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Superboost should not be a deterrent any longer. Little by little more companies are adopting it. There are plenty of 157mm wheel and hub options available now. If going with a frame only build and you currently have a nice 148mm wheelset, that could be an issue.



kevin_sbay said:


> I was getting quite tempted too. That's a great deal. But the rear hub 157 mm TA Boost Plus tempered the temptation.


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

I’ll tell you one thing about super boost.... the rear end is noticeably stiffer. Even at my svelte 155lbs, the rear end is just tight! I’m a fan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_sbay (Sep 26, 2018)

Yeah, my desire to use/interchange with my existing 148 wheelsets is my main hurdle for adding a bike with Super Boost.


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

kevin_sbay said:


> Yeah, my desire to use/interchange with my existing 148 wheelsets is my main hurdle for adding a bike with Super Boost.


Perhaps not ideal, but the adapter kits work pretty well. Have used a boost adapter kit on a 142 spaced wheel for a few years and you'd never know it wasn't a boost wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

That’s true. I’ve been using a booster for about 2 years and noticed zero ill effects (not that I’m the most discerning rider when it comes to that sort of thing, but nonetheless...).


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bigdrunk said:


> Superboost should not be a deterrent any longer. Little by little more companies are adopting it. There are plenty of 157mm wheel and hub options available now. If going with a frame only build and you currently have a nice 148mm wheelset, that could be an issue.


And that is exactly the deterrent along with the wider q factor required. You don't need superboost on a 120-140mm bike.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mthopton said:


> I'll tell you one thing about super boost.... the rear end is noticeably stiffer. Even at my svelte 155lbs, the rear end is just tight! I'm a fan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've ridden the frame in a 148 configuration? Oh yea you haven't, its the design of the frame not the superboost that makes stiff. Talk about falling for the marketing, if it was the superboost, then no frame before superboost could have been stiff.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeah, huge deterrent. I had to spend a whopping $50 on a zero offset chainring when I first moved to superboost.



TwoTone said:


> And that is exactly the deterrent along with the wider q factor required. You don't need superboost on a 120-140mm bike.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bigdrunk said:


> Yeah, huge deterrent. I had to spend a whopping $50 on a zero offset chainring when I first moved to superboost.


LOL if that's all you think Q factor affects


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Good info from Knolly site on superboost https://www.knollybikes.com/engineering

AVAILABILITY: 150 / 157 hubs have been around for years. The only difference between the two measurements is an end cap on the hubs and slots in the dropout for the 157 width. These hubs started out having flange widths that were similar to a standard 135 or 142 hub, and while some manufacturers have stayed with that flange width many have widened their flanges in an effort to make a more durable wheel. If we look at the dedicated Super Boost plus hubs they typically have a non-drive-side hub flange distance of 41mm and a drive side distance of 28. We noticed that many manufacturers have progressed with their hub design and even though they don't call them Super Boost plus they have the same flange width. So this means there are already numerous hubs and wheels available from some great companies. Heck, you might even have a set in your garage already!


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> You've ridden the frame in a 148 configuration? Oh yea you haven't, its the design of the frame not the superboost that makes stiff. Talk about falling for the marketing, if it was the superboost, then no frame before superboost could have been stiff.


What is consider stiff and point where you see performance gains in riding... IMO, most of us weekend warriors won't see it and more of mental gain.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

LOL. Who do you think you are talking to? Hub spacing, chainline, bottom bracket width and Q factor spacing and how they interact is not complicated stuff. It’s not. Your comments lead me to believe you think it is? 

So TwoTone, let’s peel back the onion and go back to your first comment. Enlighten the me on how the 157 rear hub spacing on my Knolly Fugitive “affected“ the use of a 168Q SRAM GXP Crank with a zero degree offset 30t chainring? I don’t run ISCG. 

I would be running that same crank my Arktos if I was at the time able to find a chainring that would work with Shimano 12sp.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

If you are riding a 148mm frame I would say you fell for the marketing. I went from 142mm straight to the "standard" that already existed.



TwoTone said:


> Talk about falling for the marketing.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bigdrunk said:


> If you are riding a 148mm frame I would say you fell for the marketing. I went from 142mm straight to the "standard" that already existed.


The Fugitive is an anomaly, most SB+ bikes use a 173 or more Q-Factor.

I had a 150/157 Lenz long before superboost was a thing. 148 was actually a good idea until everyone ****ed it up. Go back and see what they were trying to do. It was supposed to be the widest you could go and maintain a narrower Q factor.

Since I feel for the marketing- show me a current bike with 142?


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I know, but being cynical, how long until 148mm isn't the "standard".



TwoTone said:


> Since I feel for the marketing- show me a current bike with 142?


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

bigdrunk said:


> I know, but being cynical, how long until 148mm isn't the "standard".


Clearly Ibis ,Santa Cruz, Giant, Trek, Revel and on and on are perfectly happy with 148mm considering they all have introduced new 115 to 145mm new designed bikes in the past 1.5-2 years and 157mm was no where to be found on their new bikes. You might be pro 157, but Pivot learned the hard/expensive way with their 120mm SB trail bike.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Bad example. Those are mainstream brands that I would argue follow trends, not set them. those companies that just introduced "new" bikes that followed the trends brought by companies like Transition years earlier.

Also to be very clear, I am not pro 157mm. I call bullshit on the industry going 148mm when 150mm was already there. I put a $40 set of end caps on an old 150mm DT 240 hub to make it "super".

Only a fool would believe that 148mm is here to stay for too long. I recognized these bike industry shenanigans when forks went from 20mm to 15mm years ago. That was also when I decided to start building my own wheels.

Who wants to bet that forks will be 110mm x 20mm in the next 3-4 years? Trek, Giant, Specialized, Santa Cruz, SRAM care more about earnings growth than selling things in the best interest of the customer.

I am going to get off my soap box now and get back to the Arktos. The deal on the 11sp XT kit is a steal. Get it while you can.



Chicane32 said:


> Clearly Ibis ,Santa Cruz, Giant, Trek, Revel and on and on are perfectly happy with 148mm considering they all have introduced new 115 to 145mm new designed bikes in the past 1.5-2 years and 157mm was no where to be found on their new bikes. You might be pro 157, but Pivot learned the hard/expensive way with their 120mm SB trail bike.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It’s just a hub width, it’s not a big deal, it certainly ain’t enough to make me overlook a bike.

So yeah, whatever, get a room 🙄


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't have a dog in this particularly tiresome superboost slapfight. Obviously anecdotal, but I did own a Switchblade when it was first released and it was the laterally stiffest bike (in a really good way) I've ever owned. And I've owned quite a few. Was it because of superboost? I have no idea, but it definitely was a thing.

In my case, I'd be happy to own another 157 spaced frame.



TwoTone said:


> You've ridden the frame in a 148 configuration? Oh yea you haven't, its the design of the frame not the superboost that makes stiff. Talk about falling for the marketing, if it was the superboost, then no frame before superboost could have been stiff.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup, a wider hub certainly wouldn't make the bike flexier. I'd rather have a wider rear hub than a wider bb, but I've had that too and it was fine.

Some of the obsession with having the narrowest bike possible is inherited from road biking and the idea of minimizing wind drag.

Mountain bikers in their big upright position and baggy clothes are really not playing that game.

So how does this bike ride compared to a Yeti? I have minimal time on Yetis, but they do ride well from my experience .... though I've never wanted to buy one ?


Blatant said:


> I don't have a dog in this particularly tiresome superboost slapfight. Obviously anecdotal, but I did own a Switchblade when it was first released and it was the laterally stiffest bike (in a really good way) I've ever owned. And I've owned quite a few. Was it because of superboost? I have no idea, but it definitely was a thing.
> 
> In my case, I'd be happy to own another 157 spaced frame.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> Yup, a wider hub certainly wouldn't make the bike flexier. I'd rather have a wider rear hub than a wider bb, but I've had that too and it was fine.
> 
> Some of the obsession with having the narrowest bike possible is inherited from road biking and the idea of minimizing wind drag.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with the 157 hub. None of my 135/142 CK hubs will be admitted into the modern era. Oh well, move along. I'm not going to get hung up on a middling standard....

I've not ridden a Yeti, and theoretically, I'm not a fan of their dual slider suspension design - but having a bit of time on my 29ST I've had my eyes opened a bit. The suspension is FAR better than the gen 1 VPP Santa Cruz I'm coming off of. I'd demoed a Ripmo and a Trail 429. The Arktos efficiency seems another step ahead.

And back in the day, I found the Chris King Fun Bolts helped stiffen up the 135mm rear ends of my ol Superlight and Ventana tandem. I do not fear a wider foundation of these 157 frames & hubs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

So had anybody bought one and not liked it?

People who have bought them, what was your last bike? What where the changes you were looking for in your new bike?


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

I came from a custom hard tail single speed. Probably not the change you're looking for, but I've had my Arktos on the mountain 3 times now, and I love it. 

I'm 6'2 and the xl fits me much better than the large. If I had to change something it'd be more room at the chainstay for the 2.6. A 2.8 would be even better. A 180mm rotor is also very close to the cs when installed, but I'm not sweating that too much.

I was looking for a full suspension that climbed like my hard tail. It's not quite that good, but based on all my demos, it was the best I rode.

Fantastic all around bike.

Sent from my Sony Xperia 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for the info. That is nice to hear real rider experience. I just sold my Trek Farley EX 8 (full squish fat bike). Wanted something a little faster and a better fork. I am 6' 1" 220 lbs. This bike sounds good and seems very stout.


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

Just got my bike in today! Went with the XT build with Fox 36 and DPX2. I don’t have any experience with this suspension so can anyone offer advice/recommendations on tuning? I’m 210 RTR and don’t hit a lot of big jumps or drops.


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

mpcremata said:


> Just got my bike in today! Went with the XT build with Fox 36 and DPX2. I don't have any experience with this suspension so can anyone offer advice/recommendations on tuning? I'm 210 RTR and don't hit a lot of big jumps or drops.


Congrats! It is a fantastic bike and I can't get enough of it! It's been made even better by getting the suspension setup pretty close.

Setting sag is your starting point. Get geared up, grab your shock pump and get your sag set. I'm 157lbs and I'm running my shock just above my weight at 165psi. My fork is right at 60psi and I could still drip down a few more psi.

The Grip2 is an amazing fork with tons of adjustment available and it can be overwhelming to figure out. I watched this video a few times and found it to be very helpful in setting up the fork, especially for the hi and lo speed rebound adjustments.

Good luck and enjoy the ride! Pack a shock pump and head to your favorite trail that you can session a bunch and just mess around with the settings and see how the bike responds. You'll be amazed at just how well the bike descends AND climbs!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I am very similar weight as you. I run little to no compression dampening on the rear shock. Also, because of the low BB I errored on the a little less sag (maybe 1mm). I run a Pike so I am no help with your 36.



mpcremata said:


> Just got my bike in today! Went with the XT build with Fox 36 and DPX2. I don't have any experience with this suspension so can anyone offer advice/recommendations on tuning? I'm 210 RTR and don't hit a lot of big jumps or drops.


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello, first post but longtime lurker! Just ordered a Arktos ST and I'm beyond excited. This thread was a big part of the reason why I chose this bike, so thank you to everyone. I'm coming off a 2014 Trek Fuel ex 8 so it will be a bit of an adjustment for sure.

I went with the 11sp XT in a size XL. I'll probably upgrade to 12 XT once this stuff wears out.

Decided on the blue/grey and green color after Joe sent me a better image. The color looks way better than the one picture on the website.










I am from Edmonton, Alberta and hope this bike will be well suited to our trails here, no real sustained climbs or descents but lots of quick ups and downs and tight trees with plenty of roots. I also take trips to the rockies and into BC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Great looking color! And, congrats. You will love it. I haven't ridden my SS in 2 min this because of this bike!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Great decision! I must say the pictures on Alchemy's website made picking a color tough. That pic makes the color look great. My bike looked grey in the pics but almost white in person.



gnarzt said:


> Hello, first post but longtime lurker! Just ordered a Arktos ST and I'm beyond excited. This thread was a big part of the reason why I chose this bike, so thank you to everyone. I'm coming off a 2014 Trek Fuel ex 8 so it will be a bit of an adjustment for sure.
> 
> I went with the 11sp XT in a size XL. I'll probably upgrade to 12 XT once this stuff wears out.
> 
> ...


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

gnarzt said:


> ...I went with the 11sp XT in a size XL.
> 
> ....hope this bike will be well suited to our trails here, no real sustained climbs or descents but lots of quick ups and downs and tight trees with plenty of roots.


Can you write a follow up after a few rides or so? I'm looking at the XL and my terrain is what you describe.


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

smartyiak said:


> Can you write a follow up after a few rides or so? I'm looking at the XL and my terrain is what you describe.


I will for sure, but it won't be until April or May at the earliest. Two feet of snow on the ground around here right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

smartyiak said:


> Can you write a follow up after a few rides or so? I'm looking at the XL and my terrain is what you describe.


I live a little north of you in south jersey (across the river from Philly), I mostly ride at Wissahickon. Arktos ST feels good on that terrain. If you feel 140mm to much travel, you probably could put a 130mm and shed some weight too. Cody Kelley was riding the arktos st with 130mm last year in Dual Slalom race at Sea Otter.


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

smartyiak said:


> Can you write a follow up after a few rides or so? I'm looking at the XL and my terrain is what you describe.


If you get it right from Alchemy they have free shipping in the US and a no questions asked two week trial period, if you don't like it they say you can have a full refund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

First time posting! I ordered the bike last week from Alchemy directly. XT 11 speed build. Can't wait to get it. 

Edit: Upgrading from a 2016 Giant Trance advanced 27.5. Hoping this pedals better.

Anyone that has ordered from alchemy can post how long it took to get it?
Also, what color decals you got on the forks? I see some pictures with different color decals. I hope I get it with the gray.


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

I live in CA and got mine exactly a week after ordering (although I think that’s faster than normal). Mine has gray decals.


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

mpcremata said:


> I live in CA and got mine exactly a week after ordering (although I think that's faster than normal). Mine has gray decals.


Thanks!


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Gabo_mtb said:


> First time posting! I ordered the bike last week from Alchemy directly. XT 11 speed build. Can't wait to get it.
> 
> Edit: Upgrading from a 2016 Giant Trance advanced 27.5. Hoping this pedals better.
> 
> ...


I got mine within a week. I initially ordered the grey/blue, after receiving the bike. Swing-arm was damaged in shipping. Called Alchemy, they return my call in less than a hour. They gave me few options, since they were out of grey. They ended shipping next day another bike, but went with Blue/olive received it within 5 days. Fox forks have gray decals.


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

New bike day!! So excited, now I just need to do something about all this snow...










One question, when I went though all the boxes there was one part I am confused about. What is this for?










It was in with the foam tubing for the internal cables and the extra frame protection pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

gnarzt said:


> New bike day!! So excited, now I just need to do something about all this snow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the mount for the chain guide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh that makes sense, thank you. I didn’t put it together as they were in separate bags, and I’ve never had a chain guide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

gnarzt said:


> Oh that makes sense, thank you. I didn't put it together as they were in separate bags, and I've never had a chain guide.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. It's easy to install, but depending on the crank set tube length and your cr, it may not fit right. I run the white industry m30 + their 0 offset cr and it's too tight on the inside.

I had a raceface cinch set with a 3mm offset, tried dishing it both ways, and it was too far outside.

Both of these mounted to a Chris king bb.

I've not really notices a need for it, and I have ridden some very rough and rocky stuff lately.

You're gonna love the bike!

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

Got mine yesterday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

Does anyone know what the max insertion is for a seatpost on a size XL Arktos ST? I’m thinking I can put a bigger One Up dropper than the 150 Transfer it came with as I’m 6’4”. Does anyone have a Transfer 150 slammed to the collar in a size XL? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

Question about chain line since the bike is super boost.

My bike (XT 11 speed) came with FC-M8000-B1 which have a chain line of 53.4 mm

Alchemy's website shows the XT/XTR 12 speed with FC-M8100-1/FC-M9100-1 which have a chain line of 52mm.

I read online that super boost should have a chain line of 56.5. Shouldn't the 12 speed builds come with cranks FC-M8130-1?

Anyone with a XT/XTR build can confirm what cranks you are using?

I am asking because I am thinking of upgrading to 12 speed, but reusing the cranks and changing the chain ring for the wolfthooth one. I wonder if the 53.4mm chain line would work with 12 Speed.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Where is your chain centered on the cassette now? I can't see why you'd have any issues.
I know on the boost bikes I had, non-boost chain line worked better, you may find the same thing in your situation- boost chain line being better than super duper mario chain line.


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

TwoTone said:


> Where is your chain centered on the cassette now? I can't see why you'd have any issues.
> I know on the boost bikes I had, non-boost chain line worked better, you may find the same thing in your situation- boost chain line being better than super duper mario chain line.


The 5th cog counting from the biggest. The middle cog would be the 6th.
The truth is that I rarely use the small cogs, so I would think maybe a smaller chain line is better. As you said, non-boost chain lines have worked better for you.

I also wonder what difference 3mm would make. Anything really noticeable with shifting performance?
Thanks,


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have SRAM drivetrain. But my chainline seems to be about 60mm and is in line with the 7th (from largest) cog. Maybe 6.5. But I’m heavy, dirty, and slow, and tend to grind up stuff in the big cogs... I’ve considered a 6mm offset cog.

I’ve also considered dropping 2 teeth from the chainring so I can pedal in a higher gear more of the time and have a bail out gear for the really long steep stuff.


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

reamer41 said:


> I have SRAM drivetrain. But my chainline seems to be about 60mm and is in line with the 7th (from largest) cog. Maybe 6.5. But I'm heavy, dirty, and slow, and tend to grind up stuff in the big cogs... I've considered a 6mm offset cog.
> 
> I've also considered dropping 2 teeth from the chainring so I can pedal in a higher gear more of the time and have a bail out gear for the really long steep stuff.


What I have learned from this process is that there is no such a thing as a perfect chain line. As long as you are more or less in the middle of the cassette +/- one cog you should be good. Couple of milliliters more or less don't seem to be that important.

Personally I rather to have my chain line towards the largest cog.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks like the 11 speed XTs are off the web site.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

scycllerist said:


> Looks like the 11 speed XTs are off the web site.


was a hell of a deal, you didn't expect them to last that long did you?


----------



## schultzj01 (Jul 26, 2011)

I love this bike!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

I’ve got a few rides on mine and I love it. Climbs amazingly well and the build (on the XT) is pretty much exactly the way I’d build a bike from scratch. Only exception being I love my Magura Trails and plan to swap them over soon. Nothing wrong with the Shimanos, just preference. All in all, an amazing deal and an amazing bike. Highly recommend to anyone in the market for a capable trail bike at a great price.


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

Speaking of brakes, I sold the M8000 XT’s that came with my build because I want something with 4 pistons and I’ve read mixed things about the 8000’s. 

But now I can’t decide what to get, 7120 SLX, which is basically the same as the 8120 XT but without the dimples on the lever and some adjustment that doesn’t seem to do anything so worth saving some money there? These are the least expensive and probably fine for what I need?

Formula Curas which seem awesome but some people have had issues with leaking calipers and stuck pistons, plus not sure if the local shops see Fomula stuff much.

Hope is another great choice, but not sure I want DOT fluid and they are pricy.

Magura, lots of power and good feel but I have read the levers don’t like crashing and break easy, but some people run them with Shimano levers instead? 

All that I can see in person is Shimano and SRAM stuff (don’t want SRAM, expensive and DOT fluid).

My last bike had Shimano SLX 2 pot brakes from the 10 speed generation and they were ok, but never really a lot of power or great feel. 

I am a bigger guy 220 lbs ready to ride, but I don’t have any big sustained descents here that will really test brakes.

Too much information out there, someone choose some brakes for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I’m very happy with the XTR 2 piston brakes. Love the bike!


----------



## schultzj01 (Jul 26, 2011)

gnarzt said:


> Speaking of brakes, I sold the M8000 XT's that came with my build because I want something with 4 pistons and I've read mixed things about the 8000's.
> 
> But now I can't decide what to get, 7120 SLX, which is basically the same as the 8120 XT but without the dimples on the lever and some adjustment that doesn't seem to do anything so worth saving some money there? These are the least expensive and probably fine for what I need?
> 
> ...


What did you not like about the M8000's? 
I'm a bigger guy also, 6'4" 210, and feel that there is plenty of stopping power. No fade on long runs.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schultzj01 (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone have a in-frame water bottle solution? 
I'm thinking about going with a Fidlock setup mounted on the top tube, a bit pricey though.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

schultzj01 said:


> What did you not like about the M8000's?
> I'm a bigger guy also, 6'4" 210, and feel that there is plenty of stopping power. No fade on long runs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I honestly didn't try them. It's still winter here and my bike came un assembled so I decided to try and sell them as new brakes figuring I could get a decent price (which I did). I was a bit biased due to previous not great experience with shimano two piston brakes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

First, I finally was a able to go for a proper ride. I love the bike! Super efficient pedaling platform which is what I was looking for.

Since you guys seem active here I have two questions:

1. Looking at the fox page, it seems the fox 36 does not come in 140mm, unless you order the kit to reduce the travel separately. Am I right? Or maybe alchemy puts an special order to fox. Does this mean that by buying the kit I can potentially increase the travel to 160mm in case I want to also get the longer travel shock and put the long travel linkage?

2. What kind of derailleur hanger does the bike use? Has anyone order a spare?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

You can order the air rod to bump the travel to 160. You will also need the linkage for the rear shock, which is $50-60.

Alchemy sells the derailleur hangar as a spare part. I ordered a spare when I bought my bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schultzj01 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gabo_mtb said:


> First, I finally was a able to go for a proper ride. I love the bike! Super efficient pedaling platform which is what I was looking for.
> 
> Since you guys seem active here I have two questions:
> 
> ...


I'm going the other way with mine. 
Ordered an ST link from Joel at Alchemy, $75.00 shipped. 
I have 140mm air shaft ready for install.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

mthopton said:


> You can order the air rod to bump the travel to 160. You will also need the linkage for the rear shock, which is $50-60.
> 
> Alchemy sells the derailleur hangar as a spare part. I ordered a spare when I bought my bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. When I was buying the bike I asked for the long travel linkage and they threw one for free 

I guess I'll order a hanger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Gabo_mtb said:


> Thanks. When I was buying the bike I asked for the long travel linkage and they threw one for free
> 
> I guess I'll order a hanger.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty freaking rad! Get another fork and it's like two bikes in one


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

That is what I plan on buying at some point. On my XL frame it seems like I could fit a pretty big bottle along the top tube.



schultzj01 said:


> Anyone have a in-frame water bottle solution?
> I'm thinking about going with a Fidlock setup mounted on the top tube, a bit pricey though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

I don’t mind the XTs but my Maguras are just awesome. I really like the modulation and lever feel. Crazy stopping power but it doesn’t come on all at once like Shimanos. Some people like that on/off feel though. I probably wouldn’t have gotten the Maguras if it wasn’t for a killer deal I happened to see, but really glad I did. Highly recommend.


----------



## schultzj01 (Jul 26, 2011)

Cable chatter solutions? What have you guys used? 
Not a huge deal to me but one thing that I'd like to improve/fix. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

I've got the little fidlock bottle on the topside of the top tube up against the seat tube, works very well! For those getting the linkage to change travel, does it require a new shock, or is it just a space to reduce stroke on the ST shock?

My ST is going to be sold to a friend in my riding group soon. I want something more stable at speed and more suited to bigger terrain, so I ordered a Pivot Firebird.


----------



## schultzj01 (Jul 26, 2011)

BikinAggie said:


> I've got the little fidlock bottle on the topside of the top tube up against the seat tube, works very well! For those getting the linkage to change travel, does it require a new shock, or is it just a space to reduce stroke on the ST shock?
> 
> My ST is going to be sold to a friend in my riding group soon. I want something more stable at speed and more suited to bigger terrain, so I ordered a Pivot Firebird.


Going from the 140mm to 120mm travel, confirmed with Joel that the original shock can be used. Going the other way, ST to longer travel, not sure....

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

You may want to re-confirm... when asked Alchemy, they said the rear shocks tunes were different between the to platforms.


----------



## schultzj01 (Jul 26, 2011)

dc40 said:


> You may want to re-confirm... when asked Alchemy, they said the rear shocks tunes were different between the to platforms.












Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Being an ST owner, I wonder how well throwing the long travel link will work for me.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

the difference between running it vs how efficient it rides. When I spoke with them before purchasing the ST this past summer, he mention 140mm and 120mm had different custom shock tunes.


----------



## schultzj01 (Jul 26, 2011)

Open heart surgery.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

schultzj01 said:


> Cable chatter solutions? What have you guys used?
> Not a huge deal to me but one thing that I'd like to improve/fix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Per the folks at Alchemy, I lowered the fork from the head tube and stuffed a couple strips of bubble wrap into the down tube. I used a thin dowel to push the bubble wrap in there.

It's been quiet ever since..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schultzj01 (Jul 26, 2011)

reamer41 said:


> Per the folks at Alchemy, I lowered the fork from the head tube and stuffed a couple strips of bubble wrap into the down tube. I used a thin dowel to push the bubble wrap in there.
> 
> It's been quiet ever since..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll give that a try tomorrow!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

They are shipping out a pliable rubber sleeve that fits over the housing now. However, to install, you have to disassemble the hydraulic hose and shifter housing and slide them over the housing. That's an ordeal - I think the idea of pushing some bubble wrap down in the down tube is a better idea.

See pic below - the black rubber tube is what they are sending now.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

schultzj01 said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a try tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


And maybe I wasn't clear. Those strips of bubble wrap have to pack the down tube. It has to be packed so that the cables can't rattle. It doesn't take much, but it has to be enough.


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

reamer41 said:


> And maybe I wasn't clear. Those strips of bubble wrap have to pack the down tube. It has to be packed so that the cables can't rattle. It doesn't take much, but it has to be enough.


Did you use the foam tubes supplied by Alchemy and they still rattled or was the bubble wrap instead of the foam tubes? Deciding if I need both, and if not which method would be easier/quieter on the trail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

I built mine and ran all cables thru the provided tubing. Dead silent. No additional padding needed... And frankly I m not sure I could fit anything else in there.

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

mike_of_earth said:


> I built mine and ran all cables thru the provided tubing. Dead silent. No additional padding needed... And frankly I m not sure I could fit anything else in there.
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


Excellent thank you! One further question, do the rubber cable ports that attach to the sides of the downtube come out to ease installation? I don't want to force anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

schultzj01 said:


> Open heart surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did it go? Easy? how long to disassemble and put back together?


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

Yesterday after landing a decent size drop, the brake hose touched the tire and broke the zip tie. Luckily I carry zip ties with me. 

I knew this could be an issue before buying the bike base on reviews.

Does anyone have any solution? I dont like the idea of a zip tie around the frame.

I was thinking attaching/taping a piece of thick wire to the hoses, that allows me to bend it and give a curved shape to the hose and prevent it to go into the tires? good, bad?

I will try later today and post pictures.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

This may work....

https://www.amazon.com/Cobra-1015-4-6-4mm-Flexroute-25-Pack/dp/B000GRXD1A


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

gnarzt said:


> Excellent thank you! One further question, do the rubber cable ports that attach to the sides of the downtube come out to ease installation? I don't want to force anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, they come out pretty easily. Have fun with the build!

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

gnarzt said:


> Did you use the foam tubes supplied by Alchemy and they still rattled or was the bubble wrap instead of the foam tubes? Deciding if I need both, and if not which method would be easier/quieter on the trail.


My bike was assembled by The Bike Co. so I'm not sure what they had done. Whatever it was it was insufficient. While I didn't love the idea of packing the downtime with bubble wrap - it has worked.


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

reamer41 said:


> My bike was assembled by The Bike Co. so I'm not sure what they had done. Whatever it was it was insufficient. While I didn't love the idea of packing the downtime with bubble wrap - it has worked.


That makes sense, thanks for the reply! I'll try the foam tubes first since I'll be routing the cables through the frame anyway and if that doesn't do it I'll stuff some bubble wrap in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

gnarzt said:


> That makes sense, thanks for the reply! I'll try the foam tubes first since I'll be routing the cables through the frame anyway and if that doesn't do it I'll stuff some bubble wrap in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good plan. Thinking back, I think the folks at Bike Co. Said that they used bubble wrap, but not much of it.

The tubes look to be a good solution.


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

The rubber tubes are a great option for when you’re building your bike. But if shifter/brake housing is already run and bled, disassembling is a major PITA. Bubble wrap, I guess, is a better idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

I picked up my medium Winter Water Arktos 29ST with the 12-speed XT kit last month. I got lucky and timed my purchase with the Enve M6 wheelset upgrade promotion so I'm rocking carbon wheels. I haven't had much time to ride here in Boulder because of the snow but the bike feels good so far. I think the 36 fork is suffering from the glob of grease in the negative air chamber syndrome so I'll break it down before the spring thaw.


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

Tantrum said:


> I picked up my medium Winter Water Arktos 29ST with the 12-speed XT kit last month. I got lucky and timed my purchase with the Enve M6 wheelset upgrade so I'm rocking carbon wheels. I haven't had much time to ride here in Boulder because of the snow but the bike feels good so far. I think the 36 fork is suffering from the glob of grease in the negative air chamber syndrome so I'll break it down before the spring thaw.


What is the symptom of the "glob of grease in the negative air chamber"

I feel the fork not as plush as I would like. I started with the recommended settings. I know that most people, including myself, usually run a lot less air pressure than the recommended. I am about 10 PSI less than recommended, and 2 clicks less damping in both compression and rebound (both LS and HS)


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

Gabo_mtb said:


> What is the symptom of the "glob of grease in the negative air chamber"
> 
> I feel the fork not as plush as I would like. I started with the recommended settings. I know that most people, including myself, usually run a lot less air pressure than the recommended. I am about 10 PSI less than recommended, and 2 clicks less damping in both compression and rebound (both LS and HS)


Check out this thread for details and pictures: https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/excess-grease-fox-fork-negative-chambers-1068693.html


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

Tantrum said:


> Check out this thread for details and pictures: https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/excess-grease-fox-fork-negative-chambers-1068693.html



















I opened up the fork this weekend and found globs of grease covering the negative chamber port holes but it wasn't as bad as some of the pictures I have seen. I was able to add 10 psi to my baseline to achieve 25% sag so there is a noticeable difference there. The fork felt better on a quick urban ride but I haven't had a chance to fuss with the compression or rebound settings. If you think your fork feels harsh I'd recommend having it serviced to get rid of the glob of grease.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just another comment to reiterate what a great bike this is. 

I’m surprised that, as measured by PRs, it is my climbing that has improved more than my descending. But great all around, techy stuff, too.


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

For sure. I finally got the chance to ride some trails I know really well a couple weeks back. There’s one steep, rocky section that I’ve ridden 20+ times and maybe cleaned once before. Last week it didn’t even feel like a challenge (apart from my lungs burning). I feel like this sport is 40% skill, 40% fitness, and 20% bike. Much as it kinda sucks to admit it, a great bike really does make you a better biker. This is a great bike.


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

Same here. Just beat my PR in one of my favorite trails by 7 min! From 1:15 to 1:08. That is a massive.

I’m not in any better shape. It’s just the bike. I agree that it climbs amazing. The steeper seat tube angle helps. I used to develop some lower back pain in long rides but no with this bike.

I wonder if anyone has tried any lighter and faster rolling tires. I would make this bike a rocket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

I am so excited to ride this bike! 

I was thinking about tires as well. Where I ride it is rolling tight terrain with hardpack and roots, no rocks anywhere unless I take a trip to the rockies. 

Thinking of saving the DHF for trips and using the DHR on the front and getting a Schwalbe Rock Razor or something similar for the rear. Was looking at the Minion SS but I’ve read that they are pretty square on rims with an ID of 30 like ours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

gnarzt said:


> I am so excited to ride this bike!
> 
> I was thinking about tires as well. Where I ride it is rolling tight terrain with hardpack and roots, no rocks anywhere unless I take a trip to the rockies.
> 
> ...


I would do the same. Just change the rear tire for something with less rolling resistance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

For my riding the new XR3 has been decent on the rear. Super fast, enough side knobs for cornering but gives a little on climbing traction. Great tire for hardback.



Gabo_mtb said:


> I would do the same. Just change the rear tire for something with less rolling resistance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone have any back to back comparisons of the Arktos 29ST vs. Spot Mayhem 130?


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Gabo_mtb said:


> Same here. Just beat my PR in one of my favorite trails by 7 min! From 1:15 to 1:08. That is a massive.
> 
> I'm not in any better shape. It's just the bike. I agree that it climbs amazing. The steeper seat tube angle helps. I used to develop some lower back pain in long rides but no with this bike.
> 
> ...


I built some fairly light wheels: carbon rims, Cx-ray spokes and i9 Hydra hubs with Bontrager XR4 2.6 tires. Rolls very nice. I could have ought lighter tires, but I like traction and durability. Still quite a bit lighter than the Spline wheels and heavy-ass Maxxis dhf/dhr tires.

I didn't ride the bike much with the original wheels n tires, but it was noticeably more lively with the lighter wheels/tires.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

The weather here in Colorado is getting better and I had a chance to get out and test the Fox 36 after clearing the extra grease. The fork continues to be harsh and not nearly as plush as I would like. I think the 36 is just too complicated for me to tune. I have 4 volume spacers and the compression settings wide open and it is so stiff in the initial travel. I'm running close to 30% sag as well. Does anyone have a resource on how to tune the 36? I'm bummed I have a $1,100 fork that doesn't feel as plush as the Fox 34 Performance on my Yeti.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Harshness at slow or high speed...

you try opening your compression setting all way open, then start backing off to your liking. 

Remember all three (air, rebounding, and compression) have direct impact and relationship... for example if you decrease your air for more sag, then you may need to increase high speed compression set to be more firm for high speed impacts... which may increase the fork to rebound back faster.. so you may need to slow down your high speed rebound.

at slow speeds while cornering, if front end is pushing your LSC maybe to firm.. if you back that off one or two clicks to open , then you may need to adjust your low speed rebound by one or two clicks to open (counter clockwise) to allow the fork extend back faster.


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks DC. I'm going to make an effort to ride a short trail section and fiddle with the pressure, rebound, and compression in a scientific way to isolate the individual characteristics.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Tantrum said:


> Thanks DC. I'm going to make an effort to ride a short trail section and fiddle with the pressure, rebound, and compression in a scientific way to isolate the individual characteristics.


Here is pretty good video for starting points and breaking down everything...


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

dc40 said:


> Here is pretty good video for starting points and breaking down everything...


Thanks again DC. I did some laps on a trail section yesterday and got some good data and I found I had too much compression and rebound. I backed off both and got better ride characteristics. I will fiddle with tokens and air pressure next.


----------



## YamaLink (Jun 23, 2010)

$1000 off complete bikes https://alchemybicycles.com/product-category/bikes/mountain/


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi all, any one having issues with pedal strikes? The ST is about 1/2 inch lower than my old Yeti so I am still getting used to the lower BB. I have 175mm cranks and I am constantly hitting rocks with the crank arms and the pedals. I'm thinking of swapping out to a 165mm crank; has anyone else gone to shorter cranks?


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Tantrum said:


> Hi all, any one having issues with pedal strikes? The ST is about 1/2 inch lower than my old Yeti so I am still getting used to the lower BB. I have 175mm cranks and I am constantly hitting rocks with the crank arms and the pedals. I'm thinking of swapping out to a 165mm crank; has anyone else gone to shorter cranks?


I'm using 175mm cranks. Definitely more aware of the pedal strike issue than my old bike. I run the rear shock around 25%, and keep my eyes open.

I still get the occasional strike.


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

I went with 170s on my Arktos. It made all the difference. No pedal strikes to speak of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks guys for the input. I'm going to go with 165mm XTs.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Coming off a 2020 Orbea Occam and 2019 HD4 the Arktos ST came out of nowhere to me just when I thought I had narrowed on either a 2019 Fuji Rakan 1.1 or Commencal Meta TR 29 for a trail oriented stablemate to my Nukeproof Mega 290.

I understand it has 120mm of rear travel but really looking for more of a brawler in a short travel 29er. Something for the longer climbing days but can handle some chunk (my favorite local trails consist of climb then bomb). I am more of a point and shoot rider and like the chunky stuff. Any feedback on the gnarlier chunk and how this bike manages? Also, the geo isn't the most progressive and I do see the stack is very high but no reviews touch on it. 

Thanks!


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

I don’t know a lot about the Fuji or Commencal but, generally speaking, this is not the gnarliest of trail bikes. I think it slots more in the realm of the Ripley or Tallboy. It’s burly for sure, with the 36 and dpx2, but if you’re looking for something more on the enduro end of trail you might be better off going with something like a Ripmo or Hightower.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I would love a Ripmo but think it is priced higher than I want to spend for comparable components. One thing I found with the Occam with 140mm suspension is that it was much more on the sporty side but was pretty fast. The reviews I've seen on the Arktos ST seem to point to it being more on the aggressive side which is what I am after. Seems like Bike Mag's review liked it better than the Commencal and others in the test. Below is the roughest local trail I ride regularly (lot rougher than it looks in this video). 
I do I do have a full enduro for the super gnarly trails but would like something that can handle a bit if needed.


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

I rode the 2020 Occam with the fox 36 it felt more capable than the Arktos. It climbed just as good and it’s about a pound lighter with the same build plus more travel for decending. The Arktos ST and Tallboy are a closer comparison. If you need more Bike than the Occam I would look at The Hightower, Ripmo, SB150, etc. There are tons of used Ripmos out there I sold mine about six months ago.


----------



## rockhammer (Aug 23, 2013)

dustyman said:


> I rode the 2020 Occam with the fox 36 it felt more capable than the Arktos. It climbed just as good and it's about a pound lighter with the same build plus more travel for decending. The Arktos ST and Tallboy are a closer comparison. If you need more Bike than the Occam I would look at The Hightower, Ripmo, SB150, etc. There are tons of used Ripmos out there I sold mine about six months ago.


Or get a Ripmo AF with a DVO coil!


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

Tantrum said:


> Hi all, any one having issues with pedal strikes? The ST is about 1/2 inch lower than my old Yeti so I am still getting used to the lower BB. I have 175mm cranks and I am constantly hitting rocks with the crank arms and the pedals. I'm thinking of swapping out to a 165mm crank; has anyone else gone to shorter cranks?


I made the same observation on a demo ride. When I went in to Alchemy (I live about 2 miles from their headquarters) after my demo, they immediately recommended switching to 170 from 175 if I purchased.

I built my own ST with 170s and have no complaints.

Sent from my Phh-Treble vanilla using Tapatalk


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Messican, I would say the Arktos ST is more than capable of handling that. I am point and shoot rider too. The frame is beefier than most trail bikes. This was one of my deciding factors... since it is same frame as it big bother Arktos.


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

mike_of_earth said:


> I made the same observation on a demo ride. When I went in to Alchemy (I live about 2 miles from their headquarters) after my demo, they immediately recommended switching to 170 from 175 if I purchased.
> 
> I built my own ST with 170s and have no complaints.
> 
> Sent from my Phh-Treble vanilla using Tapatalk


Thanks Mike. I see the build kits on their website now have 170mm spec'd. I'm up in Boulder so we might run into each other on the trails. Happy riding.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I am still debating but have it now down to SB130 LR, Arktos ST, and distant 3rd is the Fuji Rakan 1.1. I am sure all will be fine but I really like the value of the Arktos ST GX and the Rakan 1.1 (deal) but the Rakan is supposed to be heavier which isn't too big a deal. Wondering what Alchemy will be doing for 2021 models....no inside water bottle is a bummer as I do a lot of laps with just water bottle.


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

dc40 said:


> Messican, I would say the Arktos ST is more than capable of handling that. I am point and shoot rider too. The frame is beefier than most trail bikes. This was one of my deciding factors... since it is same frame as it big bother Arktos.


I'd agree, the travel will hold you back well before you'd ever be concerned the frame could take it.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

It's a strong frame for sure. Let's not forget you can get the links and new rear shock and convert an ST to a 140mm Arktos pretty cheap/easily.



BikinAggie said:


> I'd agree, the travel will hold you back well before you'd ever be concerned the frame could take it.


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

Tantrum said:


> Thanks Mike. I see the build kits on their website now have 170mm spec'd. I'm up in Boulder so we might run into each other on the trails. Happy riding.


Awesome! I could be considered a local at Heil, so I'm sure we'll see each other. Waiting for snow melt...

Sent from my Phh-Treble vanilla using Tapatalk


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Tall guys, help a brother out:

I've read/watched every review in the whole world on the ST; nearly all of them mention the tall stack height. Several lambasted the bike on that alone, but...

As my 6'4" body (with long monkey arms) stands here looking at my bikes...all with a large number of spacers under the stem, I keep wondering: wouldn't this tall stack height be good for me???

Also, my favorite bikes generally have a reach of ~50. Doesn't the tall stack sort of "compensate" for a shorter reach (i.e. a 485 reach/65.5 stack is about = 50.0R with 63stack)?

Or am I thinking about this geo thing all wrong?


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

So I’m not an expert on fit and I’m also not one who’s into super-long reaches, but I can tel you I’m 6’2” and the stack height on the XL is perfect for me. Other bikes I’ve had to run spacers and riser bars to get to a comfortable height, which always ended up looking a little ridiculous. So personally I like taller stack heights.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

smartyiak said:


> Tall guys, help a brother out:
> 
> I've read/watched every review in the whole world on the ST; nearly all of them mention the tall stack height. Several lambasted the bike on that alone, but...
> 
> ...


Yeah, the tall stack should be fine for you. I'm 6' 2" riding an XL 29ST. I've got one 10mm spacer under the stem, lo-rise bar. Feels great.


----------



## Merrimack Dave (Jan 31, 2004)

I am also switching to 170mm cranks. Could someone tell me which specific Shimano XT crankset to get? Lot of options and not sure if it is boost or super boost. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I went with 8130's. Those are the cranks for superboost



Merrimack Dave said:


> I am also switching to 170mm cranks. Could someone tell me which specific Shimano XT crankset to get? Lot of options and not sure if it is boost or super boost. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merrimack Dave (Jan 31, 2004)

bigdrunk said:


> I went with 8130's. Those are the cranks for superboost


Thanks bd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Good to see these builds, my parts for Arktos 29 started rolling in yesterday, went full travel version and hopefully be built up in next 2-3 weeks, some parts just hard to get right now so I am being patient.

Anyway keep the pics coming and there is also now a FB Alchemy fans and owners group page please join if that interests you.

Keep charging on 2 wheels!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

HEMIjer said:


> Good to see these builds, my parts for Arktos 29 started rolling in yesterday, went full travel version and hopefully be built up in next 2-3 weeks, some parts just hard to get right now so I am being patient.
> 
> Anyway keep the pics coming and there is also now a FB Alchemy fans and owners group page please join if that interests you.
> 
> Keep charging on 2 wheels!


Not seeing the Fan group. Can you post the exact name of the group? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

reamer41 said:


> Not seeing the Fab group. Can you post the exact name of the group? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Alchemy Bike Fans and Owners Group


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

bigdrunk said:


> I went with 8130's. Those are the cranks for superboost


I switched to 165mm cranks and have had a huge reduction in the number of pedal/crank strikes. My Strava data says I have maintained my Watt output compared to the 175s. There is a sale on 8130-1 cranks here: https://www.biketiresdirect.com/pro...WEmC383lPpO6NkivqYXga1IGYKA3PBBRoC9HoQAvD_BwE


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Spent the day today swapping my Arktos from LT trim to ST trim. While apart, I replaced my damaged swingarm and serviced the fork while swapping in the shorter air rod.

Overall, on a scale of 1 to 5 in difficulty, I'd say it's a 3. Alchemy has excellent instructions on their website with exploded diagrams of the rear suspension. If you take your time and follow their guide, everything goes back together just right.

Preparing for tear down:









Everything is apart. Getting this bolt back in, circled in green, is the toughest part of the install. The bolt is keyed to the link and has to fit just right. Use the DS collet to pull it thru and twist to line up the keyed portion.









While the fork is off for the air rod change, I'm going to shove some foam into the downtube to try to quiet the housing rattle. Interesting that the HS cups are molded into the CF.









Getting there. Time for reassembly.









Ready to ride again!









Tomorrow... is wheel build day. Nox Farlow rims on CK hubs wearing Rekon tires.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gios78 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guys, my Arktos ST just came in from Alchemy and I’m wondering if you got your bikes with the tires seated and just needing sealant or if your bikes came with tubes installed? Thx


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Tires just needed sealant and air. No tubes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Laced up a new set of wheels for my Arktos this morning. King hubs in matte mango, Sapim Race db spokes, black brass nipples and Nox Farlow rims. Used two ano orange spokes to the left and right of the valve stem.

Looks sweet on the vanilla shake frame... can't wait to get some tires and get them on the bike.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Looking good curious of your review on adjusting travel and key differences based on terrain you ride.
I am super happy with how the full travel Arktos pedals and I don't even have suspension dialed yet. Lucky enough to also have a shorter travel FS bike also so dont anticipate on changing.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

HEMIjer said:


> Looking good curious of your review on adjusting travel and key differences based on terrain you ride.
> I am super happy with how the full travel Arktos pedals and I don't even have suspension dialed yet. Lucky enough to also have a shorter travel FS bike also so dont anticipate on changing.


Happy to share some thoughts on the conversion. I did a couple of things in this LT to ST conversion. They are:

1. Swapped the swingarm. The original swingarm I received had some paint damage from shipping, so the guys at Alchemy sent over a new swingarm that was ready to swap. It's been sitting in a box for a couple of months waiting for the right opportunity to make the change. Another example of great customer service from Joel and the team there.

2. Swapped from LT (160/140) to ST (140/120) setup. On the frame, this meant swapping the linkage and shock and on the fork, dropping the lowers and swapping out the air rod. While the fork was apart, I did a full cleaning of the lowers and removed the excess grease present from the factory. That excess grease is known to clog up the air passage from + to - chambers and make the fork ride much harsher.

3. Added some foam into the down tube to solve the housing rattle that is noticeable when descending.

4. Swapped the short 50mm stem to a slightly longer 65mm stem. I'm smack in the middle between a medium and large frame but went medium given the long seat tube and my desire to use a longer dropper (Fox 150mm). At 5'9", I have a 32" inseam but am fairly short waisted, so I originally thought the reach with a 50mm stem measured out correctly. But, I needed just a bit more stretch.

I've been riding my Arktos since 12/2019 in LT trim. I've been amazed at how well it pedaled and climbed for a 160/140 bike. Descending was a magic carpet ride over rough stuff (N GA roots & rocks). It was enough to make me overconfident and just bulldoze through stuff without thinking.

In terms of reach, I really struggled on longer rides. The steep(er) ST, at least relative to what I'm used to, created some hip discomfort anytime mileage creeped up over 20-25 miles or so. I inquired with Joel about purchasing a large front triangle and swapping everything over. However, the cost of a stem was much less and worth a try.

What I noticed in LT trim that is less so in ST trim was the bike's lack of "snap". Our trials/woods are tight requiring quick maneuvers at speed vs long, open or flowy type trails you might have out West. I sometimes struggled to get the bike to turn the way I needed it to and felt like I rode very high on the bike.

Dropping to the ST trim did a couple of things. It lowered the bike first of all so that it didn't feel as though it rode as high. I realize that is strictly my "seat of the pants" perception but, it is what it is. Further, when I added the longer stem, I dropped it down a spacer to put some additional weight over the front wheel in hopes I could turn in a bit better. Third, cleaning up the inside of the fork made it come alive and took away some of the harshness that I felt before. The combination of the three really changed the dynamic feel of the bike. It turns better, I feel more "in" the bike vs. "on" the bike. It's snappier in quick succession turns - think slaloming thru pine trees. The slightly longer stem stretched me out just enough to take pressure off my hips and really let me climb better on the bike. And, dropping the stem 7.5mm appears to put just a bit more weight over the front wheel in aggressive cornering.

In terms of the specifics between the LT and ST trim, I was shocked at just how smooth and deep the travel felt in ST trim. I rode one of the same routes I've ridden several times in LT trim (Stanley Gap, Flat Creek, Green Mtn for N GA folks) and the bike felt effortless at speed down the roughest and steeper sections of Stanley. I had no issues with bottoming and, in fact, felt the travel was more useable for my purposes. Cleaning out the gunk in the fork really, I mean really, changed the characteristics of the fork. If you do nothing, pull your lowers and clean out the air side; there are good vids on YouTube if you need them.

In short, I'm super happy with the bike in this configuration. I finished lacing up my wheels over the weekend and I think a stiffer wheel and lighter rubber is going to further transform the bike while dropping a pound of rotating weight. Can't wait for the 6-bolt rotors to arrive so that I can get the bike on the trail again this weekend.

All this said, if I lived out West and rode in places like Moab regularly where there are big drops, huge rollers, etc., I would, without a doubt be rolling in the LT trim.

Hope this helps!

Mike




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_ (Jul 8, 2020)

@Tantrum,

I am thinking about making the same switch. Are you glad you went 165's instead of 170's? I sized up to an XL as I was in between sizes do you think that would impact my decision?


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

Cannot wait to get my ST I ordered it on 7/2 it should ship out next Tuesday. I Ordered it with the GX package and currently it is equipped with the Rock Shox Pike RC front fork, will be getting 170mm cranks and 36 tooth ratchet upgrade on the wheels. I will be missing the engagement of my Project321 hubs though.


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

NC_ said:


> @Tantrum,
> 
> I am thinking about making the same switch. Are you glad you went 165's instead of 170's? I sized up to an XL as I was in between sizes do you think that would impact my decision?


Hi NC_,

I'm super happy with the 165s. I don't have as many pedal/crank arm strikes as before. I don't notice the shorter arm length and my Strava data says I have the same watt output as with the 175s. However, I did have to raise my seatpost 10mm to compensate for the shorter crank length. I am not sure if this will be big deal for you on the XL but confirm you can raise your seat post 10mm and not be near the minumum insertion level.

Good luck.


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*Here is mine*

Arktos ST pretty much XO build with the exception of the X-fusion dropper, I switched out the grips and saddle. only one ride on it so far. The bike performed great, I will order some lighter duty tires for the bike. The 2.5 Minion DHF and the 2.4 DHR are a bit much for my trails.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Nice bike Dr. i hear you on the tires though.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

I swapped to a Rekon 2.6 up front and Rekon 2.4 in the rear and it made a tremendous difference in how the bike performs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

I was thinking about a Rekon for the back. I pulled the minions and put Dissector’s 2.4 in the exo casing front and back. Way better rolling and basically as much grip as the minions, plus It took half a pound off my bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I went with the Bonetrager XR4 in 2.6 front n rear. Very nice. Tho, the Recons would be a little lighter. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gios78 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Guys, I’m looking to upgrade the stock 32 ring to a 34. Which offset SRAM chainring do I go with? Thanks


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Gios78 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm looking to upgrade the stock 32 ring to a 34. Which offset SRAM chainring do I go with? Thanks


It is still 3mm boost chainring for superboost, the chainline is corrected via spindle spacers (at least on my Arktos 29)


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

Gios78 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm looking to upgrade the stock 32 ring to a 34. Which offset SRAM chainring do I go with? Thanks


Alchemy built mine with with a 34T so I didn't have to switch but I love the 34T paired with the 51T XT cassette. The granny gear ratio is maintained but I now have much better high-end ratio for paved and dirt roads.


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*Switched it up a little*

I decided to go with the Teravail Ehline 2.5 skin wall tires. They are more like a 2.4. Performance was night and day compared to the provided minions. Also to drop just over a pound off the bike is awesome . The bike felt more agile and quick. My normal loop I was averaging 9.2 mph with the Minions, and now with the Teravail Ehline 2.5s my loop was 10.4 mph. Also cut more than 10 min off.


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

Wheel upgrade time.

I'm probably going with Nobl's new TR32 wheels with I9 Hydra hubs, https://noblwheels.com/tr32/?v=4326ce96e26c
My ST is the dark blue color with the green logos and some blue, what color hubs would look good?

Anyone have the same color frame as me with colored hubs?

I was thinking the turquoise, kinda goes with the lighter blue accents on the frame, or maybe orange or gold to contrast instead of trying to match?

Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Sounds like it would look great. The rim profile looks solid though I'm not a fan of 28-hole rims on a trail bike with all-mountain chops. But that's just my opinion.

Sounds like the colorway would look good, too. Accenting the hubs to the frame accents usually works well. My vanilla shake frame has brown and orange accents and I went with matte mango King hubs to complement.

Post up pics when built!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gios78 (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone have issues with the headset coming loose during a ride with the stem slammed and spacers above the stem? My bike came with 3 5mm spacers below the stem. I rode it like that for a couple of weeks to get a feel for the bike. Over the last 3 rides I’ve ridden with the stem slammed and the 3 spacers above the stem and during every ride I start to get a creak coming from the headset. I stop and find that is has loosened and tighten it back up. Yesterday during my ride I stopped mid ride when the creaking started and put the 3 spacers back below the stem and I got no creaks or loosening of the headset for the remainder of the ride. It’s driving me crazy because I like a quiet bike and the way the bike fits with a slammed stem.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Gios78 said:


> Anyone have issues with the headset coming loose during a ride with the stem slammed and spacers above the stem? My bike came with 3 5mm spacers below the stem. I rode it like that for a couple of weeks to get a feel for the bike. Over the last 3 rides I've ridden with the stem slammed and the 3 spacers above the stem and during every ride I start to get a creak coming from the headset. I stop and find that is has loosened and tighten it back up. Yesterday during my ride I stopped mid ride when the creaking started and put the 3 spacers back below the stem and I got no creaks or loosening of the headset for the remainder of the ride. It's driving me crazy because I like a quiet bike and the way the bike fits with a slammed stem.


have you tried just keeping one spacer and the other 2 on top.


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

You could send a note to Alchemy and ask them. I had a question and Joel got back to me the next day, which was Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Gios78 said:


> Anyone have issues with the headset coming loose during a ride with the stem slammed and spacers above the stem? My bike came with 3 5mm spacers below the stem. I rode it like that for a couple of weeks to get a feel for the bike. Over the last 3 rides I've ridden with the stem slammed and the 3 spacers above the stem and during every ride I start to get a creak coming from the headset. I stop and find that is has loosened and tighten it back up. Yesterday during my ride I stopped mid ride when the creaking started and put the 3 spacers back below the stem and I got no creaks or loosening of the headset for the remainder of the ride. It's driving me crazy because I like a quiet bike and the way the bike fits with a slammed stem.


Interesting... I'm chasing a crown/steerer creak and /or lower headset bearing creak. My issue has nothing to do with spacers, which I understand yours does. I have heard of carbon spacers creaking before and needing to have a thin layer of grease between the spacers prior to tightening down. Maybe try using two 2.5mm spacers in place of one 5mm and place one of the 2.5s under the stem and the other above with the other two 5mm spacers. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vbones (Aug 19, 2020)

Hey Everybody. New member here. Just wanted to say thanks to all for sharing your experiences and reviews on the Arktos 29ST. Fortified by your comments, I just ordered the XT build today, and it was $1,000 off regular price. I've been riding an old hardtail for the last 20 years in El Paso, and while I love it in theory, my old bones think it's time to try a new approach. I'm so pumped! It's being built this Friday and shipped out the same day. 6 months of analysis paralysis is over, and I'm getting a sweet ride for my 55th birthday. Thanks again to the community.


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

Congrats!! That’s a great build on an awesome bike. What color did you choose? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Gios78 said:


> Anyone have issues with the headset coming loose during a ride with the stem slammed and spacers above the stem? My bike came with 3 5mm spacers below the stem. I rode it like that for a couple of weeks to get a feel for the bike. Over the last 3 rides I've ridden with the stem slammed and the 3 spacers above the stem and during every ride I start to get a creak coming from the headset. I stop and find that is has loosened and tighten it back up. Yesterday during my ride I stopped mid ride when the creaking started and put the 3 spacers back below the stem and I got no creaks or loosening of the headset for the remainder of the ride. It's driving me crazy because I like a quiet bike and the way the bike fits with a slammed stem.


Have you tried with just one spacer below the stem? Could be that the stem isn't faced accurately. Though, I haven't encountered that problem for a couple decades.

Maybe improper (under-)torque on the stem pinch bolts? You didn't grease the steerer tube, did you?

I can't see how this would be Arktos specific.


----------



## vbones (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks gnarzt, much appreciated! I chose the dark grey with the greenish/yellow lettering. I've always had a thing for that dark battleship grey color. Looking online for pedals now.


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

As an update to the tire discussion we were having earlier, I decided to try a faster tire on the back. I swapped the Minions that came with the bike for 2.4 EXO Dissectors F and R and those were great, but I still wanted to try something lighter and faster in the back. I picked up a Hutchinson Kraken 2.3 in the Hardskin spec. Chain Reaction had them for $50 Canadian. Unfortunately they sent me a skinwall instead of black so they gave me a voucher for the trouble, I decided to keep it as it weighed only 770gr which is under the specs of 800. 

Anyway, I am happy with the tire, it rolls really well, hooks up great and I will see how it wears. I ride mostly hardpack with some loose over hard, lots of roots but no real rocks. It was great, never spun out on technical climbs and had enough braking traction for around here. I was able to get it to skid if I wanted which was fun. If it wears okay I think I will stick with this in the back and use the Dissectors on the front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TELLET (Aug 30, 2020)

*Arktos and 203mm Rotors*

I am a complete noob here - but super stoked to find people that are riding Alchemy!

A friend of mine just received his Arktos 29 Shimano build with 180mm rotors and was wondering if anyone has installed 203's theirs? He was able to get the front done with a Shimano post mount adapter - no problems - but the one specified for the rear by Shimano isn't even close! When the caliper is sitting ON the 203 rotor there is a gap between the caliper mounting holes and the adapter approx. 1/2"!

The adapter that Shimano recommends is - but it is a no go!
SM-MA90-F203P/PM or SM-MA-F203P/PM


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

I am pretty sure the Arktos rear post mount is for a 160mm rotor natively so you need one to go from 160 to 203 for the rear, I believe this is what you want;

https://www.jensonusa.com/Shimano-F203PP-Disc-Brake-Adapter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TELLET (Aug 30, 2020)

I actually thought the posts were 180mm native! I guess I should have questioned that logic since the frame comes with an adapter installed for the 180 rotors! (SM-MA-F180P/P2 = approx 20mm lift)

I think I made a mistake in going with a similar style adapter - the SM-MA-F203P/PM - and it only provides 23mm of lift.

The adapter you suggested supposedly provides 43mm of lift so i am going to give it a shot!!!

Thanks!


----------



## TELLET (Aug 30, 2020)

Good to go!

It took some tweaking, some washers, some cursing, and a couple of beers, but I made it work!

I really appreciate it!!


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

Awesome, glad to help.

How the braking, is it a noticeable improvement over the smaller rotor? 

I am waiting for my new carbon wheels to show up and I needed new rotors as the new hubs are 6 bolt and decided to go 203 in the front. Now I need an adapter too, probably going to get the north shore billet one as the shimano +23mm post mount is out of stock everywhere it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TELLET (Aug 30, 2020)

The difference for me is night and day - I am 6'4" (193cm)/ 215lbs (97kg) - without my gear.

My initial setup had the 180's with XT M8100 2-Piston calipers (all new) and they 'got the job done' - but It was underwhelming - and I know this is not 'scientific', but even cranking the brakes and shifting my weight forward would not get the back end off of the ground?! I tried really bedding in the brakes, complete bleed and fill, and adjusting the levers - but they would not really bite and hold. It is just odd - I have an old Cannondale Jekyl with old Avid mechanicals on 160 discs with XTR levers - I pull those and the bike essentially does a flip!

The first run with the 203's on the front and still with the 2 piston XT's - brought the rear end off the ground like I expected. I am going to throw some 4 piston XT's (8120's) on this weekend, do a full bleed/fill and get down to business!!

I had to dig around to find the SM-MA-F203P/P too - I got lucky. What front fork are u using? Mine is a Fox 36 and I was able to use a 
SM-MA-F203P/PM without issue.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

The 8120 4-piston XT are great brakes. I’ve been super happy with mine and I think they would be strong enough to run on my mtb tandem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

Good to hear. I’m also on the two piston XT 8100. If the bigger rotor isn’t enough then I will swap the caliper on the front to the four piston. 

I’m on a 2019 fox 36 so I need the F203P/PM adapter but finding one that I can get shipped to Canada for a reasonable price is challenging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Wow, frames now $1,999 on Alchemy’s website. Must be something new on the horizon.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

BikinAggie said:


> I don't stop to take photos too often, s
> I haven't done anything to it yet expect buy some clear film to put over most of the frame. I've tried a few different grips in search of a solution for my hands hurting on long, rough downhills, but haven't found anything satisfactory yet.
> 
> I don't think I'll change anything beyond the seat and maybe spring for a one up carbon bar if ESI chunky silicone grips don't solve the hand problems. I might get a 54T ratchet for the rear hub.


Gloves. The right gloves have solved all my hand probs, along with the proper forearm exercises. The PT has this arm-wrestling thing called the "Country Crush", and it has fixed all my grip difficulties just by doing 3 sets 3X a week, but I've had an "Iron Fist" grip for 30 years since I began kungfu training. I recommend it.... Highly to everyone with grip pain/other issues. I'm confident that inside a month of following that routine 3X per week, your grip sensitivity will have improved tremendously. If you have big hands, just be careful not to crush anyones' hand with this little fixture. A plus, (for me), is that it really does not cause much hypertrophic changes in the looks of your wrists /hands.
Oh..... the "Crush" was originally intended for arm wrestling.

https://countrycrush.net


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

Stoked to own this bike. I really wanted the vanilla + chocolate color way of the longer travel Arktos, but the "light grey" + blue is much brighter and more "egg shell white" than what the on-line factory photos suggest. Seeing it shine like that on the showroom floor sold me. Glad to give her a new home.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

You cannot go wrong with that color. There are great deals to be had on these right now. Has anybody asked Alchemy what is around the corner?



Blu Falcon said:


> Stoked to own this bike. I really wanted the vanilla + chocolate color way of the longer travel Arktos, but the "light grey" + blue is much brighter and more "egg shell white" than what the on-line factory photos suggest. Seeing it shine like that on the showroom floor sold me. Glad to give her a new home.


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

bigdrunk said:


> You cannot go wrong with that color. There are great deals to be had on these right now. Has anybody asked Alchemy what is around the corner?


I did. The best I could get out of them was "We're working on something. Some geo tweaks." They're being very tight-lipped about it, but there's definitely something in the works for 2021.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

The Arktos continues to shine after a week in Bentonville. Trails here are amazing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

mhopton said:


> The Arktos continues to shine after a week in Bentonville. Trails here are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still love that color scheme though. I'm curious to see what Alchemy brings to the table in terms of new color ways for 2021. So far I think all of their options have been great.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I am sure I wasnt the only one that got the email from Alchemy this morning. 

No more complete bikes, very few frames left. 

2021 Arktos is around the corner.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

My 29ST has developed some play in the suspension linkage. I called Alchemy, they suggest pulling it apart to see if any thing need to be re-torqued. 

Well I did that. Well, part way. I pulled the swing arm, but didn’t remove either link. Some of the bearings are very notchy. And the baby link-to-frame bear king have the mosh play, from what I can tell. 

So, new bearings on order. 

Have any of you replaced the bearings on their bike so far? How did it go?

Joel (or Joe.) at Alchemy said a punch is fine for removing the bearings but a press is needed for the install. I would like to leave the brake hose and derailleur cable connected, but not sure how I’ll press the bearing in. (I’m not sure if I have a press for this size bearing...)


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Try popping off the bearing seals, clean the bearings real well and regrease. Sometimes that can bring a bearing back to life.

I am installing the long travel link next week so i will be able to check my bearings out to see how they are doing.



reamer41 said:


> My 29ST has developed some play in the suspension linkage. I called Alchemy, they suggest pulling it apart to see if any thing need to be re-torqued.
> 
> Well I did that. Well, part way. I pulled the swing arm, but didn't remove either link. Some of the bearings are very notchy. And the baby link-to-frame bear king have the mosh play, from what I can tell.
> 
> ...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

bigdrunk said:


> Try popping off the bearing seals, clean the bearings real well and regrease. Sometimes that can bring a bearing back to life.
> 
> I am installing the long travel link next week so i will be able to check my bearings out to see how they are doing.


I did pop the seal off one of the bearings - behind the seal where I would expect to find grease there was a hard plastic or resin. There didn't seem to be a way to pop that out. So I put the seal on and will replace the bearings.

Then I'll investigate the old bearings more closely.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

just installed the LT link on mine. Bearings are still perfect. Bike feels A LOT taller with the LT link and fork set at 160mm


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

bigdrunk said:


> I am sure I wasnt the only one that got the email from Alchemy this morning.
> 
> No more complete bikes, very few frames left.
> 
> 2021 Arktos is around the corner.


This bike was on my short list to purchase. But I didn't because lack of water bottle mounts on the inside of the downtube and because of superboost.

I don't expect they will get rid of superboost (overhyped in my opinion) but maybe they address the water bottle issue for 2021.


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm curious about potentially running a 150mm fork up front, sticking with a Factory 36 Grip 2, but with just a little more travel. I know this would slacken the HA just a little bit and raise the BB height, but from everything I've seen or read the bike won't suffer from it in terms of handling. Has anyone swapped up to a 150mm Factory 36 Grip 2? If so, in your experience, did you notice a significant difference in terms of how well the bike cornered and handled overall? For the record, I absolutely love the way the bike handles as is and I shouldn't be messing with it at all because it's a damn near perfect set up. I do enjoy playing with and tuning the suspension as well, but I do find myself wanting maybe just a little bit of extra travel on the front end for some of the bigger hits that I do on my local trails. As my experience as a rider grows, I've become more aggressive and "sendy" in terms of how I ride, but love the "liveliness" of the bike in its current configuration, so I don't want to compromise that. Thanks.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Certainly worth a try for the $35 in parts. I will say this, i just made my ST into an LT and i dont think i lost anything in the deal. Higher bottom bracket (which i like), climbs just as well i think


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

bigdrunk said:


> Certainly worth a try for the $35 in parts. I will say this, i just made my ST into an LT and i dont think i lost anything in the deal. Higher bottom bracket (which i like), climbs just as well i think


Okay then. Thanks! Dropping in.


----------



## NC_ (Jul 8, 2020)

*Upgrade kit for RockShox Pike select*

I looking to add Damper Upgrade kit 2.1 RC2 or RCT3 and the Air Spring Upgrade Kit DebonAir C1. So I have two questions 1. With the Air Spring can I or Should I get the longer travel 150mm or 160mm. Is the RC2 worth the extra $125. I am on an XL ST and I am about 6'1 210 and ride moderately aggressive fair amount of jumps and drops where I ride.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I would not raise the front end on an ST to 150 or 160mm. If you feel like you want more bike get the long travel link from Alchemy. I just changed my ST to an LT and its great.


----------



## NC_ (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks for the reply! With the conversion is there a noticeable change in the climbing of the bike? Does the bike sit much higher (I barely squeeze into an xl) ? Other than the new link and the fork adjustment is there any other parts required to upgrade?


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I think the bikes climbs just as well in LT mode. I dont think i will switch back anytime soon. To go to LT mode you need a 200x56mm shock. I sold the DPS2 on pinkbike for decent cash so getting the new shock only cost me $40 out of pocket. The longer stroke shock works in short travel mode so you can change travel settings using the same shock.


----------



## NC_ (Jul 8, 2020)

Nice! What type of shock did you end up replacing it with!


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Mara Pro.


----------



## VinlandJoe (Jun 4, 2020)

*Upper pivot thru-bolt*








Hey everyone, this is probably in the wrong thread but I learned the upper pivot thru-bolt has reverse threads and wanted to pass it on. The assembly manual doesn't say this.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Not ST specific, but this was the longest thread about the Arktos....this popped up in my e-mail this morning:
Watch the First Footage of the New Arktos Mountain Bike | Alchemy Bikes




I SEE A WATERBOTTLE IN THERE!


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

It will be interesting how they manage to 3 different travel settings out of the frame.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

smartyiak said:


> I SEE A WATERBOTTLE IN THERE!


About time. Crazy to think about how a company could screw up this part of a bike up and not have a spot for a bottle.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

New Arktos: 3 different suspension setting (27.5 & mullet configs too)... Alchemy still need to update their site/homepage because these were kind hidden/hard to find.

Arktos 29 170F/150R Carbon Mountain Bike | Alchemy Bikes (alchemybicycles.com) 
Arktos 29 150F/135R Carbon Mountain Bike | Alchemy Bikes (alchemybicycles.com)
Arktos 29 130F/120R Carbon Mountain Bike | Alchemy Bikes (alchemybicycles.com)


----------



## Gabo_mtb (Feb 1, 2020)

Has anyone fit an oval chainring? Or a 34t chainring? It does not seem to have clearance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I run a 30t oval. No issues at all.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have had the new Arktos (V2?) in the 130/120 variation. The bike rides nice, but just doesn't seem as "plush" as everyone has raved about. Wondering what people are running for sag on the back? I have tried from 25% - 35% and nothing felt great. I am coming from a Rocky Mountain Instinct C70 (140/140). Maybe I just need to keep riding it and keep trying to adjust the suspension. 

Already have put on orange Rev grips and some orange accents. Looking forward to riding some more trails with it when they open.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

First off lets see some pics!

Second, call Alchemy and talk to them about dialing in your shocks volume spacers, etc for your weight.

i have 3 days of some big rides on an Instinct and found my V1's rear suspension to be plusher on the downs and more efficient going up. I really liked the Instinct a lot.



wrightcs77 said:


> I have had the new Arktos (V2?) in the 130/120 variation. The bike rides nice, but just doesn't seem as "plush" as everyone has raved about. Wondering what people are running for sag on the back? I have tried from 25% - 35% and nothing felt great. I am coming from a Rocky Mountain Instinct C70 (140/140). Maybe I just need to keep riding it and keep trying to adjust the suspension.
> 
> Already have put on orange Rev grips and some orange accents. Looking forward to riding some more trails with it when they open.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

Another question. I have a set of nearly new Hunt carbon wheels that are boost. Anyone ever run one of the SB+ spacer kits on a rear wheel? Do they work fine? I love the wheels (at least the look, haven't ridden them yet.....lol) and want to put them on this bike.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have only ridden it on night rides....lol. New bike, new lights (Outbound lighting) and new trails. What can go wrong???? Anyway, first time riding at night in 25 years. Bike felt comfortable and neutral, but hoping it would be a little more plush. My Instinct rode great, but it felt I was "on top" of the bike, where the Alchemy I feel "in" the bike. I have never fell as many times as I did in my one summer of owning the Instinct. I just feel so much more stable on the Alchemy.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

It's done for now.

Rev grips, Wolf Tooth bling kit, Black Ops pedals, Outbound lights, One up carbon bar. I think that is everything.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, it works well when it works....lol. Been chasing a very flexy rear triangle. They are now sending a full replacement of every pivot bolt. If that doesn't work, sending the bike back to them.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

That is odd. Is there any noticable play in the linkage? There doesn't seem to be too much different between the V1 and V2 hardware and I can say the V1 is stiff.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

bigdrunk said:


> That is odd. Is there any noticable play in the linkage? There doesn't seem to be too much different between the V1 and V2 hardware and I can say the V1 is stiff.


Yes, physical play somewhere. Trying to figure it out. I can grab the top of the back tire and get lots of movement and a slight "clunk"


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

that type of play always comes from shock bushing / hardware interface. have you fingers on each bushing when you test for movement. Dollars to donuts one of the bushings has play



wrightcs77 said:


> Yes, physical play somewhere. Trying to figure it out. I can grab the top of the back tire and get lots of movement and a slight "clunk"


----------



## Gios78 (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone know the shock length on the v1 dpx2. I’m thinking of switching it out to a SID or DPS as I just got a new Pivot Switchblade and i would like to lighten up the feel of the bike as it surprisingly feels just as burly as the SB. I’m out of town so can’t measure it but want to order something now. Thanks!


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

7.875x2.0 for 120mm travel and 7.875x2.25 for 140mm travel. I would try to track down a Manitou McCleod over a SID or DPS though.



Gios78 said:


> Does anyone know the shock length on the v1 dpx2. I'm thinking of switching it out to a SID or DPS as I just got a new Pivot Switchblade and i would like to lighten up the feel of the bike as it surprisingly feels just as burly as the SB. I'm out of town so can't measure it but want to order something now. Thanks!


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi all, here is a public service announcement for you: check your linkage for rocks! I was servicing my cranks and saw that a rock had wedged itself between the swing arm and the frame, just above the BB. As the linkage compressed, the rock gouged the carbon fiber and now I have a divot in the carbon fiber. I replaced my chainring two weeks ago and the rock wasn't there. I'm now going to check the linkage for foreign objects after every ride.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

Turns out the play was from a bad sine link. I sent the bike back, they fixed it and had it back to me in mn within days.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

And...... the play is back. 24 miles later, I have the same play in the rear triangle. A distinct "clunk" as the rear tire goes side to side. 

Really starting to regret my purchase. Not even 150 miles on the bike yet and this has happened twice.


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

wrightcs77 said:


> And...... the play is back. 24 miles later, I have the same play in the rear triangle. A distinct "clunk" as the rear tire goes side to side.
> 
> Really starting to regret my purchase. Not even 150 miles on the bike yet and this has happened twice.


Did they ever get this resolved? I ask, because I have the exact same bike, but mines the 150/135 travel build with XT. My bike has started with the same problem. I'm either going to tear down the suspension myself and try to fix it, or take it in for them to look at. I thought I'd ask you first to see what happened? Thanks!


----------



## hjb117 (Sep 23, 2006)

Pedaling_Mayhem said:


> Did they ever get this resolved? I ask, because I have the exact same bike, but mines the 150/135 travel build with XT. My bike has started with the same problem. I'm either going to tear down the suspension myself and try to fix it, or take it in for them to look at. I thought I'd ask you first to see what happened? Thanks!


 Same issue here. I contacted Alchemy and they send me a sine link 1st,but that did not resolved the issue. creaking came back within 2 rides .contacted alchemy again then they send me a upper axle link thing I replaced it and so far no creaking been 4 rides since.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

Pedaling_Mayhem said:


> Did they ever get this resolved? I ask, because I have the exact same bike, but mines the 150/135 travel build with XT. My bike has started with the same problem. I'm either going to tear down the suspension myself and try to fix it, or take it in for them to look at. I thought I'd ask you first to see what happened? Thanks!


Sorry, haven't been on much.

Yes, after the 2nd time sending the bike back to them, it got resolved.


----------



## hvc (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks real nice, enjoy.....what size is it and how much it's weigh?

Thanks.



wrightcs77 said:


> It's done for now.
> 
> Rev grips, Wolf Tooth bling kit, Black Ops pedals, Outbound lights, One up carbon bar. I think that is everything.
> View attachment 1925262


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

hvc said:


> Looks real nice, enjoy.....what size is it and how much it's weigh?
> 
> Thanks.


I have the large XT build, same color as wrightcs77's... and mine tips the scale at 31.8lbs.


----------



## hvc (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,

2022 version just came out a while back with flip chip, did anyone get one, would you please share your though/experiences?
Do you have issue with squeaky, clunk or noise?

Thanks in advance
HVC.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

hvc said:


> Hi,
> 
> 2022 version just came out a while back with flip chip, did anyone get one, would you please share your though/experiences?
> Do you have issue with squeaky, clunk or noise?
> ...


I think they were discounting remaining 2021s w/o flip chip than moving to flip chip based on emails received from them.


----------



## hvc (Aug 13, 2011)

HEMIjer said:


> I think they were discounting remaining 2021s w/o flip chip than moving to flip chip based on emails received from them.


I ordered the 2021 already but won't be able to ride yet, it's raining hard where i live. They said we can order the link with flip chip later.....


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone else have input on their Arktos? Just curious. Seemed to be more posts about the previous version. Pretty dead on the current version.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

wrightcs77 said:


> Anyone else have input on their Arktos? Just curious. Seemed to be more posts about the previous version. Pretty dead on the current version.


Small FB community of current model owners loving them, still original 29 version also a great bike but starting to see some nice used builds for sale can also scoop up.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Just listed my Arktos ST in the classifieds. Also including everything needed for LT trim as well. Moving back to an XCM bike.


----------



## thekenoshakid (May 6, 2016)

Aktos 29 owner (2019 model) here hoping some can help out with a crank question. Currently set up with xt m8130 for super boost. Would love something with narrower Q factor. Does anyone know if it’s possible to run an m8100 crank - looks like there’s about 10-12mm of clearance btw crank arms and stays.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

thekenoshakid said:


> Aktos 29 owner (2019 model) here hoping some can help out with a crank question. Currently set up with xt m8130 for super boost. Would love something with narrower Q factor. Does anyone know if it’s possible to run an m8100 crank - looks like there’s about 10-12mm of clearance btw crank arms and stays.


For me with other bikes it's the chainring not the arms that can be an issue.


----------

